# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Συναισθηματική υπερφαγία.......!!!

## Deleted240217a

Καλησπέρα, 
Γράφω αυτό το θέμα όπως καταλαβαίνετε για να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με την συναισθηματική υπερφαγία. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι πάσχω από αυτήν, καθώς έχω μόνιμα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, πολύ σπάνια είμαι κάπως καλά, και συνεπώς ξεσπάω στο φαί. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εσείς που δεν αντιμετωπίζετε πχ πρόβλημα με το βάρος σας, πως διαχειρίζεστε τα συναισθήματά σας; Δεν θέλω να μου πείτε δίαιτες και τέτοια! Μόνο αυτό που ρώτησα, να καταλάβω λίγο την ψυχολογία κάποιου που δεν αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Είστε γενικά ευδιάθετοι, ή όχι, βρίσκεστε σε αδιέξοδα; Όταν είστε πολύ χάλια συναισθηματικά ή έχετε απίστευτο άγχος, ή νιώθετε πολύ εκνευρισμό ή έχετε οποιοδήποτε άλλο αρνητικό συναίσθημα πως το αντιμετωπίζετε; Απλά περιμένετε να περάσει ή κάνετε κάτι; Γενικά, είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση, γιατί είναι πάθηση, δεν είναι απλά μια απόλαυση για το φαγητό. Και επηρεάζει και όλους τους τομείς, πχ νιώθω σαν να μη θέλω να κάνω δίαιτα, να μην κάνω γυμναστική, όλο βρίσκω δικαιολογίες και για τα δύο, και επίσης δεν θέλω να πάω πουθενά λόγω του βάρους μου, αποφεύγω δηλαδή την έξοδο οποιασδήποτε μορφής. Με άλλα λόγια, υποφέρω και το ρίχνω στο φαί, το ρίχνω στο φαί και υποφέρω, καμμία δίαιτα ή γυμναστική δεν θα με σώσει αν δεν μπορέσω να διαχειριστώ τα συναισθήματά μου, λόγω της φύσης του προβλήματος......

----------


## Gothly

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Γράφω αυτό το θέμα όπως καταλαβαίνετε για να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με την συναισθηματική υπερφαγία. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι πάσχω από αυτήν, καθώς έχω μόνιμα αρνητικά συναισθήματα, πολύ σπάνια είμαι κάπως καλά, και συνεπώς ξεσπάω στο φαί. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εσείς που δεν αντιμετωπίζετε πχ πρόβλημα με το βάρος σας, πως διαχειρίζεστε τα συναισθήματά σας; Δεν θέλω να μου πείτε δίαιτες και τέτοια! Μόνο αυτό που ρώτησα, να καταλάβω λίγο την ψυχολογία κάποιου που δεν αντιμετωπίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Είστε γενικά ευδιάθετοι, ή όχι, βρίσκεστε σε αδιέξοδα; Όταν είστε πολύ χάλια συναισθηματικά ή έχετε απίστευτο άγχος, ή νιώθετε πολύ εκνευρισμό ή έχετε οποιοδήποτε άλλο αρνητικό συναίσθημα πως το αντιμετωπίζετε; Απλά περιμένετε να περάσει ή κάνετε κάτι; Γενικά, είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση, γιατί είναι πάθηση, δεν είναι απλά μια απόλαυση για το φαγητό. Και επηρεάζει και όλους τους τομείς, πχ νιώθω σαν να μη θέλω να κάνω δίαιτα, να μην κάνω γυμναστική, όλο βρίσκω δικαιολογίες και για τα δύο, και επίσης δεν θέλω να πάω πουθενά λόγω του βάρους μου, αποφεύγω δηλαδή την έξοδο οποιασδήποτε μορφής. Με άλλα λόγια, υποφέρω και το ρίχνω στο φαί, το ρίχνω στο φαί και υποφέρω, καμμία δίαιτα ή γυμναστική δεν θα με σώσει αν δεν μπορέσω να διαχειριστώ τα συναισθήματά μου, λόγω της φύσης του προβλήματος......


εγω τα διαχειροζομαι, ειτε συζητόντας με τον συντροφο μου για το προβλημα που με απασχολει ή με εκνευριζει κλπ, ή παω βολτα οπου βγαλει (γιατι παρκα δν εχουμε δυστυχως τεσπα) α, κ νομιζω πως μου κανει πολυ καλο γενικά η ψυχολογος στην αντιμετοπιση καποιων καταστασεων.
υπαρχουν κ οι περιπτωσεις που ειμαι τελειως χαλια κ τοτε αν δν εχω τπτ να κανω απλα κοιμαμαι. αλλα δν ειναι συχνο.

παντως αν δε μενεις κοντα σε θαλασσα ειλικρινα που να πας, σε καταλαβαινω. 
εγω κ μια φορα που πηγα θαλασσα φετος καηκα κ δν εκατσα πολυ ισα ενα μπανιο. αλλιως δν ειναι να βγαινεις. 
εγω πλεον αν δν εχω να κανω υποχρεωτικα κτ το απογ. βγαινω μονο πρωι οσο πιο νωρις μπορεσω να ξυπνησω για υποχρεωσεις.
απο το μεσημερι κ μετα δε παλευεται (μιλαω για οσους δν εχουν αμαξι)
κ γυμναστικη να θες να κανεις ή θα τα σκασεις στο γυμναστηριο, ή θα πας σε καμια θαλασσα να δροσιστεις κ λιγο.
μενεις μονη σου? με γονεις, συντροφο?

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν μένω πάντως με σύντροφο, δεν θέλω να πω περισσότερα, εκτός το ότι δεν έχω! Έχω μέρη να πάω, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω το κουράγιο........λόγω και ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων.......είναι σαν να σαμποτάρω τον εαυτό μου, όπως μου έγραψες σε άλλο θέμα, το θέμα είναι γιατί το κάνω αυτό.......ίσως άμα έβρισκα την πηγή αυτού του "κακού" να μπορούσα να λύσω και την υπερφαγία........Αν είχα σύντροφο σίγουρα θα με βοήθαγε πολύ ψυχολογικά. Σε ψυχοθεραπευτή (κιόλας, όχι απλά ψυχολόγο!) πήγαινα, αλλά δεν με βοήθησε.....ίσως οι εξωτερικές δουλειές να είναι μια λύση, όπως ψώνια-σουπερμάρκετ, τράπεζες, κτλ, αλλά αυτά είναι μόνο το πρωί.............και κανα χόμπυ αλλά όλο δικαιολογίες βρίσκω στο να ξεκινήσω!!! Φοβάμαι γενικά πολύ.......μην πληγωθώ (κι άλλο), μην απογοητευτώ (κι άλλο), μην στεναχωρηθώ κτλ

----------


## Gothly

> Δεν μένω πάντως με σύντροφο, δεν θέλω να πω περισσότερα, εκτός το ότι δεν έχω! Έχω μέρη να πάω, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω το κουράγιο........λόγω και ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων.......είναι σαν να σαμποτάρω τον εαυτό μου, όπως μου έγραψες σε άλλο θέμα, το θέμα είναι γιατί το κάνω αυτό.......ίσως άμα έβρισκα την πηγή αυτού του "κακού" να μπορούσα να λύσω και την υπερφαγία........Αν είχα σύντροφο σίγουρα θα με βοήθαγε πολύ ψυχολογικά. Σε ψυχοθεραπευτή (κιόλας, όχι απλά ψυχολόγο!) πήγαινα, αλλά δεν με βοήθησε.....ίσως οι εξωτερικές δουλειές να είναι μια λύση, όπως ψώνια-σουπερμάρκετ, τράπεζες, κτλ, αλλά αυτά είναι μόνο το πρωί.............και κανα χόμπυ αλλά όλο δικαιολογίες βρίσκω στο να ξεκινήσω!!! Φοβάμαι γενικά πολύ.......μην πληγωθώ (κι άλλο), μην απογοητευτώ (κι άλλο), μην στεναχωρηθώ κτλ


ναι οντως τον σαμποταρεις, μη νομιζεις κ γω με σαμποταρω μου το λεει κ η ψυχολογος, αλλα προσπαθω.
απλα ρωτησα μηπως αν μενεις με γονεις σε επηρεαζει το ενδοοικογενειακο περιβαλλον αρνητικα.
εμενα πχ με επηρεαζε παρα παρα πολυ ισως 1000% παλια πχ στα κιλα ειχα αρκετα σκαμπανευασματα, τωρα εχω χρονια να παρω κιλο παρολο που εχω πολλα αλλα προβληματα (οικονομικα).
ομως εφυγα απο το αρρωστημενο περιββαλον και με εσωσα.
γενικα οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις να βγαινεις, σιγουρα βοηθαει πολυ. 
χομπι μπορεις να ξεκινησεις κ απο το σπιτι, μεσω ιντερνετ μπορεις να μαθεις απειρα πραγματα πλεον.
η ζωη ετσι ειναι θα πληγωνομαστε , θα υπαρχουν συνεχεια μα συνεχεια αναποδιες. οπως κ να τα προγραματισεις κ να τα οργανωσεις κ να προστατευθεις παντα η ζωη ειναι απροβλεπτη! 
αλλιως δε μπορουμε να ζησουμε στη προστατευμενη γυαλα μας, ισως να ηταν κ αρκετα βαρετο!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Γενικά αντιμετωπίζω πολλά προβλήματα, δεν μπορώ να πω παραπάνω εδώ, αν είχα βρει ένα σύντροφο θα με βοηθούσε σίγουρα πολύ να ξεφύγω συναισθηματικά! Γενικά είμαι σπιτόγατος, νιώθω ότι αν φύγω από το σπίτι φεύγω από την ασφάλεια, και επίσης δεν θέλω να κάνω το δώρο στον εαυτό μου το να αδυνατίσω, όσο και αν θα μου κάνει πολύ καλό, κάτι με τραβάει πίσω.....ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Παντως μπορεις και με εναν αλλον τροπο να λυσεις την υπερφαγια και τα κιλα.Αντι για ανθυγιεινο φαγητο η σνακ να εχεις διπλα σου μπαρες δημητριακων,αναλατους ξηρους καρπους,φρεσκα αλλα και αποξηραμενα φρουτα,λαχανικα,φρεσκους χυμους,γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων κτλ.Θα τρως φαγητα και σνακ με λιγες θερμιδες και πολυ υγιεινα!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Παντως μπορεις και με εναν αλλον τροπο να λυσεις την υπερφαγια και τα κιλα.Αντι για ανθυγιεινο φαγητο η σνακ να εχεις διπλα σου μπαρες δημητριακων,αναλατους ξηρους καρπους,φρεσκα αλλα και αποξηραμενα φρουτα,λαχανικα,φρεσκους χυμους,γιαουρτι χαμηλων λιπαρων κτλ.Θα τρως φαγητα και σνακ με λιγες θερμιδες και πολυ υγιεινα!


Το θέμα είναι ότι με τόση πίεση που νιώθω δεν θέλω να τρώω υγιεινά φαγητά, είναι σαν ένα είδος αυτοκαταστροφής για να πεθάνω και να σταματήσω να ζω αυτό το μαρτύριο που ζω!

----------


## Remedy

> Το θέμα είναι ότι με τόση πίεση που νιώθω δεν θέλω να τρώω υγιεινά φαγητά, είναι σαν ένα είδος αυτοκαταστροφής για να πεθάνω και να σταματήσω να ζω αυτό το μαρτύριο που ζω!


τα ανθυγιεινα φαγητα, δλδ στην ουσια το πολυ λιπος και η ζαχαρη, ειναι εθιστικα, γιαυτο δεν μπορεις να τα κοψεις ευκολα. 
αν βαλεις στοχο να πιεστεις καμια βδομαδα, το πολυ 10 μερες, θα τα κοψεις μια χαρα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μπορεί και να έχεις και δίκιο, Ρέμεντυ, εχτές ήμουν σε αρκετή πίεση, γι'αυτό το 'γραψα! Το 'χα πει κι εγώ παλιά ότι είναι εθιστικά.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γειά σου pillow. Είμαι παντρεμένη κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Καμιά φορά δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν έχεις σύντροφο ή όχι.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Γειά! Πιστεύω πως αν κάποιος είναι καλά μέσα του, είτε μόνος του ή όταν έχει βρει έναν πραγματικό σύντροφο που τον αγαπάει, και κυρίως οι γυναίκες, δεν το ρίχνουν στο φαί αν έχουν συναισθηματική υπερφαγία, παρα μόνο ελάχιστα. Γιατί η συναισθηματική υπερφαγία έχει να κάνει με αρνητικά συναισθήματα συνήθως, και άρα το ρίχνουμε στο φαί μόνο όταν δεν είμαστε καλά. Αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι καλά μόνη μου, αν βρω έναν καλό σύντροφο θα είμαι και καλά, οπότε δεν θα τρώω τόσο πολύ. Καλό όμως, όχι ότι κι ότι.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Για μένα η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση είναι να σηκωθώ και να κάνω κάτι, να κινηθώ. Δεν μιλάω απαραίτητα για γυμναστική, αλλά για οτιδήποτε θα κάνει το σώμα να κινηθεί και να κουραστεί για πάνω από μισή ώρα. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει και συστηματικά άσκηση, ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Γειά! Πιστεύω πως αν κάποιος είναι καλά μέσα του, είτε μόνος του ή όταν έχει βρει έναν πραγματικό σύντροφο που τον αγαπάει, και κυρίως οι γυναίκες, δεν το ρίχνουν στο φαί αν έχουν συναισθηματική υπερφαγία, παρα μόνο ελάχιστα. Γιατί η συναισθηματική υπερφαγία έχει να κάνει με αρνητικά συναισθήματα συνήθως, και άρα το ρίχνουμε στο φαί μόνο όταν δεν είμαστε καλά. Αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι καλά μόνη μου, αν βρω έναν καλό σύντροφο θα είμαι και καλά, οπότε δεν θα τρώω τόσο πολύ. Καλό όμως, όχι ότι κι ότι.


Έχεις δίκιο pillow, αλλά ξέρεις, η ζωή έχει διάφορες προκλήσεις και προβλήματα πάντοτε. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, έχω προβλήματα οικογενειακά με τον έναν αδελφό μου και τον πατέρα μου από τότε που πέθανε η μητέρα μου. Αυτό με έχει "ρίξει" πάρα πολύ.
Επίσης, ο άντρας μου έχει πάθει εδώ και χρόνια κατάθλιψη με αφορμή κάποια προβλήματα σοβαρά που αντιμετώπισε στη δουλειά του και από τότε, αν και αγαπιόμαστε πολύ, είναι με φάρμακα και αυτό επίσης μας δημιουργεί διάφορα προβλήματα καθημερινότητας.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Για μένα η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση είναι να σηκωθώ και να κάνω κάτι, να κινηθώ. Δεν μιλάω απαραίτητα για γυμναστική, αλλά για οτιδήποτε θα κάνει το σώμα να κινηθεί και να κουραστεί για πάνω από μισή ώρα. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει και συστηματικά άσκηση, ακόμα καλύτερα.


Ευχαριστώ Μαρίνα! Καλή ιδέα, θα προσπαθήσω να την εφαρμόσω!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Έχεις δίκιο pillow, αλλά ξέρεις, η ζωή έχει διάφορες προκλήσεις και προβλήματα πάντοτε. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, έχω προβλήματα οικογενειακά με τον έναν αδελφό μου και τον πατέρα μου από τότε που πέθανε η μητέρα μου. Αυτό με έχει "ρίξει" πάρα πολύ.
> Επίσης, ο άντρας μου έχει πάθει εδώ και χρόνια κατάθλιψη με αφορμή κάποια προβλήματα σοβαρά που αντιμετώπισε στη δουλειά του και από τότε, αν και αγαπιόμαστε πολύ, είναι με φάρμακα και αυτό επίσης μας δημιουργεί διάφορα προβλήματα καθημερινότητας.


Καταλαβαίνω γλυκιά μου Κασσάνδρα έχεις δίκιο. Κι εγώ έχω παρόμοια προβλήματα με σένα, εκτός από τον σύντροφο, που δεν έχω. Άστα, λέω θα ησυχάσουμε ποτέ από τα προβλήματα ή μια ζωή θα έχουμε 100 να μας βασανίζουν;

----------


## deleted-member141015

Επίσης, από τα καλοκαιρινά φρούτα σου αρέσει κάποιο? Γιατί αν για παράδειγμα φας πολύ καρπούζι... δεν υπάρχει χώρος για κάτι άλλο μετά! :)

----------


## SpongeBob25

Pillow καλησπέρα και απο μένα...
όταν διάβαζα το κείμενο σου νόμιζα οτι το έχω γράψει εγω...
είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να είσαι μόνος σου και να μπορέσεις να ελέγξεις τον εαυτό σου...
το ίδιο θέμα έχω και γω...απο τότε που χώρισα με το αγόρι μου (1 μιση χρόνο σχεδόν,για άσχετο λόγο) με πήρε απο κάτω (είχα γενικά διάφορα ψυχολογικά) και το έριξα στο φαΐ με αποτέλεσμα να βάλω γύρο στα 20 κιλά.
1ο. Δεν ξέρω αν μένεις μόνη σου αλλά παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο... όταν ήρθε η γιαγια μου για 2 βδομάδες είχα χάσει 3 4 κιλά αφού τρώγαμε συγκεκριμένες ώρες και φαγητά. Οπότε να προσπαθείς να μην είσαι μόνη σπίτι και να παίρνεις παράδειγμα απο κάποιον άλλο.
2ο. Κάτι που με βοηθάει πολύ στο να μην τρώω λάθος είναι να το αφήνω για μετά...π.χ. εγώ είμαι πολύ των γλυκών.δώσε μου γλυκό και πάρε μου την ψυχή φάση...κάθε φορα που θα σου έρχεται να τρως κάτι άσχετο να λες θα το φάω σε λίγο και να απασχολείσαι με κάτι άλλο, κάτι για να ξεχαστείς. Πάρε τηλ κάποιον να μιλήσεις εκείνη την ώρα ή ακόμα καλύτερα μπορείς να πας για περπάτημα αντι να φας κάτι άλλο. (για λίγο καιρό το έκανα.κάθε φορά που ήθελα γλυκό πήγαινα έξω για περπάτημα μέχρι που βαρέθηκα και πλέον βάζω μουσική σπίτι και χορεύω μόνη σαν τη τρελή)
3ο. Αντι να φας γλυκό με ζάχαρη μπορείς να φας κάτι άλλο επίσης γλυκό αλλά όχι τόσο παχυντικό (ή και φαγητό) ή ακόμα καλύτερα πιές μπόοοοοολικο νερό για να φουσκώσεις και να μην έχεις χώρο για κάτι άλλο... π.χ. αυτο που κάνω εγώ είναι βρώμη με μέλι και αμύγδαλα, ή καμια μπάρα δημητριακών και το τρώς σιγά σιγά και απολαυστικά...(αν θες λεπτομέριες για τη βρώμη μου λες.).
4. Βάλε έξω απ το ψυγείο ή ντουλάπι η δεν ξέρω και γω που αλλού μια φωτογραφία σου που είσαι πιο γεματούλα και κάθε φορά που πας να φας να σκέφτεσαι οτι το σωματάκι σου αξίζει περισσότερα απο 3 λεπτά απόλαυσης. Και μη ξεχνάς αυτο που θα φας θα είναι απόλαυση 3 λεπτών ενώ το να βλέπεις το σώμα σου καλλίγραμμο θα είναι για πάντα.
5ο. Προσπάθησε να μην πηγαίνεις σε σουπερμαρκετ και να μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να αγοράσεις κάτι ανθυγιεινό.
6ο. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις σύντροφο για να βάλεις στόχο να χάσεις κιλά. Ένας καλός φίλος θα έχει την ίδια επιρροή. Πες σε ένα κοντινό σου πρόσωπο και ζήτα του βοήθεια. Εγώ τώρα κάνω παρέα με μια κοπέλα η οποία δεν τρώει ποτέ απ έξω και απαγορεύεται για λόγους υγείας να τρώει γλυκά. 
7ο. Και τελευταίο, ποτέ μην σκέφτεσαι ¨ε δεν βαριέσαι...απο αύριο δίαιτα...¨. Δεν ξέρω αν το κάνεις και συ αλλά εγώ το έκαμνα πολύ συχνα. Και το λάθος μου δεν ήταν το αύριο αλλά η δίαιτα...δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνεις δίαιτα αν δεν μπορείς, απλά να προσπαθήσεις να συνηθίσεις σε έναν σωστό τρόπο διατροφής. Τώρα θα μου πεις μα δεν μπορώ και το ένα και το άλλο...εγώ ξέρω οτι όλα αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε είναι στο μυαλό μας, το οποίο έχει τόση δύναμη που αν θέλει κάτι πολύ το καταφέρνει ΠΆΝΤΑ...Δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορώ...υπάρχει δεν θέλω...

Σόρρυ αν σε ζάλισα αλλά θα ήθελα να μου τα πει και μένα κάποιος νωρίτερα για να μην χάσω άδικα χρόνια απ τη ζωή μου...
Αν δεν αγαπήσεις πρώτα εσύ τον εαυτό σου δεν θα σε αγαπήσει κανένας άλλος...
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα... :)

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Επίσης, από τα καλοκαιρινά φρούτα σου αρέσει κάποιο? Γιατί αν για παράδειγμα φας πολύ καρπούζι... δεν υπάρχει χώρος για κάτι άλλο μετά! :)


Δεν με "γεμίζουν" ψυχολογικά τα φρούτα, ούτε τα καλοκαιρινά.......Θέλω κάτι να ξεπερνάω τον πόνο μου!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Pillow καλησπέρα και απο μένα...
> όταν διάβαζα το κείμενο σου νόμιζα οτι το έχω γράψει εγω...
> είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να είσαι μόνος σου και να μπορέσεις να ελέγξεις τον εαυτό σου...
> το ίδιο θέμα έχω και γω...απο τότε που χώρισα με το αγόρι μου (1 μιση χρόνο σχεδόν,για άσχετο λόγο) με πήρε απο κάτω (είχα γενικά διάφορα ψυχολογικά) και το έριξα στο φαΐ με αποτέλεσμα να βάλω γύρο στα 20 κιλά.
> 1ο. Δεν ξέρω αν μένεις μόνη σου αλλά παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο... όταν ήρθε η γιαγια μου για 2 βδομάδες είχα χάσει 3 4 κιλά αφού τρώγαμε συγκεκριμένες ώρες και φαγητά. Οπότε να προσπαθείς να μην είσαι μόνη σπίτι και να παίρνεις παράδειγμα απο κάποιον άλλο.
> 2ο. Κάτι που με βοηθάει πολύ στο να μην τρώω λάθος είναι να το αφήνω για μετά...π.χ. εγώ είμαι πολύ των γλυκών.δώσε μου γλυκό και πάρε μου την ψυχή φάση...κάθε φορα που θα σου έρχεται να τρως κάτι άσχετο να λες θα το φάω σε λίγο και να απασχολείσαι με κάτι άλλο, κάτι για να ξεχαστείς. Πάρε τηλ κάποιον να μιλήσεις εκείνη την ώρα ή ακόμα καλύτερα μπορείς να πας για περπάτημα αντι να φας κάτι άλλο. (για λίγο καιρό το έκανα.κάθε φορά που ήθελα γλυκό πήγαινα έξω για περπάτημα μέχρι που βαρέθηκα και πλέον βάζω μουσική σπίτι και χορεύω μόνη σαν τη τρελή)
> 3ο. Αντι να φας γλυκό με ζάχαρη μπορείς να φας κάτι άλλο επίσης γλυκό αλλά όχι τόσο παχυντικό (ή και φαγητό) ή ακόμα καλύτερα πιές μπόοοοοολικο νερό για να φουσκώσεις και να μην έχεις χώρο για κάτι άλλο... π.χ. αυτο που κάνω εγώ είναι βρώμη με μέλι και αμύγδαλα, ή καμια μπάρα δημητριακών και το τρώς σιγά σιγά και απολαυστικά...(αν θες λεπτομέριες για τη βρώμη μου λες.).
> 4. Βάλε έξω απ το ψυγείο ή ντουλάπι η δεν ξέρω και γω που αλλού μια φωτογραφία σου που είσαι πιο γεματούλα και κάθε φορά που πας να φας να σκέφτεσαι οτι το σωματάκι σου αξίζει περισσότερα απο 3 λεπτά απόλαυσης. Και μη ξεχνάς αυτο που θα φας θα είναι απόλαυση 3 λεπτών ενώ το να βλέπεις το σώμα σου καλλίγραμμο θα είναι για πάντα.
> 5ο. Προσπάθησε να μην πηγαίνεις σε σουπερμαρκετ και να μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να αγοράσεις κάτι ανθυγιεινό.
> ...


Καλησπέρα.....σ'ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου........Μένω με γονείς.......Η αλήθεια είναι, αυτό που κατάλαβα δηλαδή διαβάζοντάς σε, ότι δεν μου λείπει πάντα η δύναμη. Πολλές φορές έχω και ξεκινάω ακόμα και δίαιτα έστω και αν στερούμαι την μοναδική απόλαυση που έχω μέσα σ' όλη τη μαυρίλα...ούτε η θέληση μου λείπει ποτέ, διάβασα και ένα σχετικό βιβλίο.......Αυτό που όντως μου λείπει, είναι η αποτελεσματικότητα της δίαιτας, μία ότι έχω κάνει πολλές δίαιτες στη ζωή μου και έχει επιβραδυνθεί ο μεταβολισμός, μία ότι παίρνω κάποια φάρμακα, ακόμα και να κάνω δίαιτα δεν χάνω! Τα μείωσα από χτες να δω τι θα γίνει, όχι πολύ, ίσα για να δω αν θα μπορέσω να χάσω! Την τελευταία βδομάδα προσέχω πολύ χαλαρά, όχι αυστηρή δίαιτα, και δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο, νομίζω πήρα κιόλας. Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχω ελπίδες έστω και να βρω το κουράγιο να κάνω αυτά που λες ή αυστηρή δίαιτα να χάσω! Ο θεός βοηθός!

----------


## Gothly

> Καλησπέρα.....σ'ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου........Μένω με γονείς.......Η αλήθεια είναι, αυτό που κατάλαβα δηλαδή διαβάζοντάς σε, ότι δεν μου λείπει πάντα η δύναμη. Πολλές φορές έχω και ξεκινάω ακόμα και δίαιτα έστω και αν στερούμαι την μοναδική απόλαυση που έχω μέσα σ' όλη τη μαυρίλα...ούτε η θέληση μου λείπει ποτέ, διάβασα και ένα σχετικό βιβλίο.......Αυτό που όντως μου λείπει, είναι η αποτελεσματικότητα της δίαιτας, μία ότι έχω κάνει πολλές δίαιτες στη ζωή μου και έχει επιβραδυνθεί ο μεταβολισμός, μία ότι παίρνω κάποια φάρμακα, ακόμα και να κάνω δίαιτα δεν χάνω! Τα μείωσα από χτες να δω τι θα γίνει, όχι πολύ, ίσα για να δω αν θα μπορέσω να χάσω! Την τελευταία βδομάδα προσέχω πολύ χαλαρά, όχι αυστηρή δίαιτα, και δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο, νομίζω πήρα κιόλας. Οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχω ελπίδες έστω και να βρω το κουράγιο να κάνω αυτά που λες ή αυστηρή δίαιτα να χάσω! Ο θεός βοηθός!


pillow πολυ σημαντικό φυσικά και θα το ξέρεις είναι κ η άσκηση.
οχι μονο για τη ψυχικη μας υγεία αλλά κ για τη σωματική μιας και μιλαμε κ για κιλα.
σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησει στο μεταβολισμό.
αλλα΄ το σημαντικότερο δεν ειναι να δεις αποτελεσματα μεσα σε λιγες μερες, αλλά οτι θα νιωσεις καλυτερα με τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ευχαριστώ Γκόθλυ μου, απλά με την άσκηση δεν χάνω, πχ εχτές περπάτησα αρκετά και αντί να χάσω πήρα κιόλας. Και μη μου πεις ότι είναι υγρά, κάνω δίαιτα εδώ και μια βδομάδα και έπρεπε να 'χα χάσει κάποια γραμμάρια, τεσπα.

----------


## Gothly

> Ευχαριστώ Γκόθλυ μου, απλά με την άσκηση δεν χάνω, πχ εχτές περπάτησα αρκετά και αντί να χάσω πήρα κιόλας. Και μη μου πεις ότι είναι υγρά, κάνω δίαιτα εδώ και μια βδομάδα και έπρεπε να 'χα χάσει κάποια γραμμάρια, τεσπα.


μη νομιζεις ειναι ανθρωποι που χανουν πιο δυσκολα, ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος.
σημασία δεν εχει να δεις στη ζυγαρια μισο κιλό κάτω σε μια βδομάδα.
σημασια εχει να ανέβει η διάθεσή σου, η αυτοπεποίθησή σου.
και μπορει στη ζυγαρια να μη χασεις αμεσως αλλα το σώμα με τη γυμναστική παίρνει καλύτερη μορφή πιο σφιχτή σιγα σιγα κ αυτο ειναι προτιμότερο απο ενα νουμερο στη ζυγαρια.
εσυ το βλεπεις έτσι ή απλα θες να δεις ενα συγκεκριμενο νουμερο κ τοτε 'πετυχες το στοχο σου' ?

----------


## Gothly

παντως βοηθάνε κ οι δουλειες στο σπιτι, εγω ειλικρινα απο οταν εχω φυγει απο το πατρικο,
αν κ δε κανω τακτικη γυμναστικη (ανα περιοδους ξεκιναω σταματαω διαφορα πραγματα) κιλο ομως δεν εχω παρει.
κ πιστευω φταινε οι δουλειες που κανω στο σπιτι καθημερινα. ή εξωτερικα αλλα εξω δε βγαινω παρα πολυ.
επισης πιστευω πως παιζει κ ρολο το "προγραμα'' 
παρολο που δεν εχω προγραμμα συγκεκριμενο, προσπαθω να πλησιασω τους γνωστους κανονες (να τρωμε απο λιγο ανα 3 ωρες πχ) οχι πως ειμαι ακριβης, αλλα παντα στο περιπου.
παλια ομως δεν ημουν ετσι, επειδη κι εγω στο περιβαλλον που εμενα τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ αρρωστημενα κ με αρρωστεναν ακομη πιο πολυ αυτο επηρεαζε κ τη ψυχολογια μου κ τη διατροφη μου πιστευω.
δλδ τοτε υπηρχαν μερες που θα εκανα 'καλη διαιτα αυστηρη' κ μερες που απο τη πολη στερηση θα επεφτα παλι στο φαγητο. αν κ ουτε τοτε ειχα δραματικα σκαμπανευασματα.
ομως τωρα ειναι πιο υγιης η σχεση μου με το φαι. δε ξεσπαω πλεον στο φαγητο, κ δεν ακολουθω ακραια διατροφη.
εχω το μονο μειωνεκτημα οτι δε μπορω να περασω πολλες μερες χωρις γλυκο. πολυ κακο αυτο-ακομη δεν εχω καταφερει να κατσω βδομαδα χωρις γλυκο!
τεσπα τα'πα λιγο μπερδεμενα. ομως μη σε πιανει τελειομανια, γενικα η τελειομανια δεν ειναι καλος συμβουλος. προσωπικα με καταστρεφει αυτη η σκεψη, ενω αν το παρεις πιο χαλαρα κ δε το δεις τοσο πιεστικα ισως ειναι καλυτερα για σενα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Γκόθλυ σ' ευχαριστώ καταρχάς που μου απάντησες. Γλυκό μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου να μην τρώει, εγώ τρώω ακόμα και σε δίαιτα, γιατί δεν με πειράζει η ποιότητα των τροφών, μόνο η ποσότητα. Χαίρομαι που τα βρήκες επιτέλους με τον εαυτό σου. Εγώ κοιτούσα τη ζυγαριά πάντα, προτιμούσα να είχα κατέβει κιλό παρά πόντους, έχεις δίκιο όμως, καλύτερα να έχω σφιχτό σώμα και ας μην είμαι και αδύνατη, θα το συνεχίσω με τη γυμναστική, σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μετά από μία πολύ χαλαρή δίαιτα 2 εβδομάδων μαζί με έντονη γυμναστική είδα ότι δεν έχασα τίποτα και το 'ριξα στο κανονικό φαί, όχι πολύ, και απλά πήρα.........Τα φάρμακά μου έκαναν το θαύμα τους, παίρνω πάλι κιλά χωρίς λόγο και μόνο η δίαιτα με σώζει τουλάχιστον να μην πάρω......Ήθελα να τα γράψω κάπου να ξεσπάσω.....Τα φάρμακα τα μείωσα με κίνδυνο να γίνω ρεζίλι αλλά δεν πάει άλλο, πρέπει να χάσω κιλά και είναι ο μόνος τρόπος..........Βασικά μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα......

----------


## Gothly

> Μετά από μία πολύ χαλαρή δίαιτα 2 εβδομάδων μαζί με έντονη γυμναστική είδα ότι δεν έχασα τίποτα και το 'ριξα στο κανονικό φαί, όχι πολύ, και απλά πήρα.........Τα φάρμακά μου έκαναν το θαύμα τους, παίρνω πάλι κιλά χωρίς λόγο και μόνο η δίαιτα με σώζει τουλάχιστον να μην πάρω......Ήθελα να τα γράψω κάπου να ξεσπάσω.....Τα φάρμακα τα μείωσα με κίνδυνο να γίνω ρεζίλι αλλά δεν πάει άλλο, πρέπει να χάσω κιλά και είναι ο μόνος τρόπος..........Βασικά μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα......


η ψυχική μας υγεία είναι πιο σημαντική απο τα κιλά pillow. δεν εισαι δα κ 100 κιλα να πεις οτι ειναι επειγον κ πρεπει παση θυσια να χασεις γιατι θα σου προκαλεσουν αμεσα αλλα προβληματα.
Αλλα αμα σου δημιουργουν τετοιο προβλημα με τα κιλα σιγουρα θα πρεπει να το πεις στο γιατρο που πας! για να αλλαξεις.
ορμωνικες εξετασεις εχεις κανει? λεω μηπως εχεις κανενα αλλο θεμα κ ετυχε να μη το ξερεις, ίσως κανενα διαβητη?

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν με "γεμίζουν" ψυχολογικά τα φρούτα, ούτε τα καλοκαιρινά.......Θέλω κάτι να ξεπερνάω τον πόνο μου!




pillow , σεχω μελετησει και σεχω καταλαβει νομιζω . Ξερεις τι σου λειπει και το λεω με πασα βεβαιοτητα , Η ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ/ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ . Ενα ( δυο καλυτερα !! ) χερι να σαγκαλιαζει . Ακου με που σου λεω . Αγγελος .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Γκόθλυ είμαι κοντά στα 100 κιλά. Δεν μπορώ ν' ανασάνω άμα ανέβω πχ σκάλες, έχει γίνει απίστευτη η ζωή μου σ' αυτό το θέμα. Αλλά το χειρότερο είναι το πως νιώθω. Βλέπω άλλα κοριτσάκια ή άλλες γυναίκες που είναι πχ 50-60 κιλά και αισθάνομαι σαν τόφαλος! Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χάσω κιλά. Ο γιατρός δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, δεν μου πειράζει την αγωγή καθόλου. Αιματολογικές αν εννοείς αυτό έκανα, δεν έχω διαβήτη, ευτυχώς, μόνο κάτι άλλα μικροπροβληματάκια που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τα κιλά, δηλαδή και να λυθούν δεν θα χάσω κιλά.

Μαγκάιβερ μ' έχεις πιάσει νομίζω, μου 'χει λείψει αυτό πολύ, δεν το 'χω ζήσει ποτέ. Ότι σχέσεις και να είχα ήταν της πλάκας. Αλλά μου λείπει επίσης και το να περνάω καλά, ούτε αυτό το 'χω ζήσει, πάντα κάτι γινόταν και έπεφτα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Συμβουλή προς όσους πάσχουν από συναισθηματική υπερφαγία (κάποτε όταν ήμουν σε πρόγραμμα για το αντίθετο πρόβλημα, νευρική ανορεξία, κ όλη τη μέρα σκεφτόμουν το πώς δεν θα φάω ή με άγχωνε η ιδέα να καταπιώ κάτι που δεν είναι υγρό, μου το είχαν προτείνει οι γιατροί για να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό που από το πώς να μην φάω κ για να καταπολεμήσω το φόβο ότι άμα έτρωγα θα γινόμουν φάλαινα, αλλά ισχύει νομίζω κ αντίστροφα):

Όταν νοιώθετε χάλια μην τρώτε! Μασήστε τσίχλα για τη νευρικότητα ή φτιάξτε κανένα ρόφημα κ ασχοληθείτε με κάτι άλλο που θα σας αποφορτίσει ευχάριστα. Πάρτε τηλ. 1 φίλο ή φίλη, βάλτε μουσική, δείτε ταινία, βγείτε βόλτα. κοινώς αποφύγετε να ξεσπάτε τα συναισθηματικά σας κενά στο φαγητό. Είναι 1 άσκηση του μυαλού κ τίποτα παραπάνω, κοινώς βρείτε άλλη διέξοδο για τα αρνητικά σας συναισθήματα. Όσο σκέφτεστε το φαγητό, τόσο στο φαγητό θα καταλήγετε. Γεμίστε τη ζωή σας με άλλα πράγματα, που σας κάνουν να ξεχνιέστε. Βασικά πρέπει να σπάσει ο φαύλος κύκλος αισθάνεσαι χάλια- τρως- αισθάνεσαι χειρότερα με το σώμα σου- παραιτείσαι από τη ζωή- στεναχωριέσαι- το βγάζεις στο φαγητό.

Επίσης συμβουλή (1 γνωστή μου κάποτε το είχε κάνει), είχε κολλήσει παντού στα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας κ στο ψυγείο φωτογραφίες πολύ χοντρών γυναικών κ μοντέλων. Επίσης στο υπνοδωμάτιό της κ του άντρα της ξεκρέμασε έξω από την ντουλάπα τα ρούχα που θα ήθελε να βάλει όταν έχανε τα κιλά της εγκυμοσύνης. Λειτουργεί ως κίνητρο. Κ όταν σας έρχεται να φάτε, σκεφτείτε ότι κάνετε κακό στον εαυτό σας, κ διαλέξτε να κάνετε κάτι που θα σας κάνει όμορφή, από το να κάνετε τα μαλλιά σας μπούκλες μέχρι να φτιάξετε τα νύχια σας.

Αν δεν τα πάτε καλά με τη φυσική άσκηση πάρτε σκύλο. Κ θα σας απασχολεί τα μυαλό με τη φροντίδα του κ τις γρήγορες βόλτες θα τις πηγαίνετε. Χώρια τη χαρά που θα σας δώσει 1 ζωάκι........ Αργότερα μπορεί να βρείτε κάποιο άθλημα η δραστηριότητα που να σας ταιριάζει.

Κ τέλος, πιο υγιεινό μαγείρεμα. Άλλο να κάνεις τη μπεσαμέλ με βούτυρο, πλήρες γάλα κ αλεύρι, κ άλλο με γάλα light κ κορνφλάουερ. Κ άλλο να τρως τάρτες κ άλλο ζελέ 0% ζάχαρη με χυμό χωρίς ζάχαρη του αντίστοιχου φρούτου (αντί να το διαλύει κάποιος σε νερό, παίρνει κ γεύση έτσι). 

Γενικά η ουσία είναι ότι εξασκείτε το μυαλό σας να βρίσκει άλλες διεξόδους.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Συμφωνώ σε όλα, αρκεί το μυαλό να είναι καλά, δηλαδή να νιώθει έτοιμο για όλα αυτά, αν είναι σε φάση "φαγητού" δηλαδή να παχύνει κι άλλο κάποιος γιατί θέλει να κάνει κακό στον εαυτό του όλα αυτά δεν πιάνουν! Μετράει δηλαδή πολύ να το πάρουμε και απόφαση, αλλά για να το πάρουμε απόφαση πρέπει να 'χουμε τις κατάλληλες προϋποθέσεις, πχ να αισθανόμαστε λίγο καλά και να μη θέλουμε να κάνουμε κακό στον εαυτό μας. Πως γίνεται όμως αυτό, ειδικά το δεύτερο; Αν είναι μια συνήθεια να κάνουμε κακό στον εαυτό μας ή ακόμα χειρότερα αν ξεσπάμε εκεί και δεν έχουμε κάπου αλλού να ξεσπάσουμε; Έχω ακούσει βέβαια και ότι η γυμναστική είναι εκτόνωση, αλλά σε μένα δεν πιάνει, ίσως πρέπει να κάνω πιο εντατικά για να δω αποτελέσματα στην ψυχολογία κυρίως! Ή ίσως κάνει κάτι αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω, αν δεν έκανα τη γυμναστική δηλαδή να ήμουν πολύ χειρότερα! Γενικά δεν είμαι αισιόδοξη στη ζωή μου, γι'αυτό βοηθάει να τα γράφω εδώ και να βρίσκω λύσεις!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εγω παλι εχασα κιλα απο το πολυ αγχος.Ημουν 54 και τωρα ειμαι 49 κιλα.Οταν εχω αγχος τρεφομαι λιγο και καμια φορα ποναει το στομαχι μου και μου ερχεται εμετος.Αν εχω στεναχωρια μεγαλη δεν τρωω τιποτα.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Μα αυτό γράφω, βρες άλλα πράγματα που να σε ευχαριστούν ΕΚΤΟΣ από το φαγητό . Ταινίες, μουσική, τα ζωάκια, βιβλία κλπ κλπ δεν σου αρέσουν......?
Κ αυτό για τη γυμναστική, δεν αρέσει σε όλους η ίδια μορφή άσκησης, άλλος τη βρίσκει με το μπάσκετ, άλλος με την ορειβασία, περί ορέξεως λαχανοντολμάδες.
....... κ ξεκίνα να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου τότε, μην του κάνεις κακό κ σταμάτα να σε τιμωρείς επειδή δεν είσαι ή δεν έχει αυτό που θα ήθελες να είσαι ή να έχεις. Είπαμε, στο μυαλό είναι όλο αυτό, πάρτο απόφαση να σε αγαπάς κ να σε φροντίζεις κ σιγά- σιγά θα γίνεις κ αυτή που θέλεις κ θα αποκτήσεις κ αυτά που επιθυμείς. Με το να σε καταστρέφεις πας όλο κ πιο κοντά στον πάτο, δεν ξέρω κ πόσο είσαι, αλλά δεν μου ακούγεσαι κ για τόοοοοοσο μεγάλη που να λέει ότι "σιγά τώρα, με πήρανε τα χρόνια!". Άμα δεν αγαπήσεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου δεν θα σε αγαπήσει ποτέ κανένας, εγώ δεν με αγάπαγα κ αποφάσισα να με εξαφανίσω κ να με εξαϋλώσω, το ίδιο είναι. Reset στο σκληρό θέλει κ κάποιες αποφάσεις.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Bulletproof εγώ το αντίθετο παθαίνω, όταν αγχώνομαι ή στενοχωριέμαι θέλω να φάω όλο το ψυγείο, το φαί δρα σαν αγχολυτικό και σαν κατευναστικός παράγοντας.

Μαριπόζα αυτό είναι το θέμα μου, ότι δεν αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου, θα μου πάρει καιρό αυτό ακόμα και να τα καταφέρω. Γενικά έχω κάποιες ασχολίες εκτός φαγητού αλλά δεν με καλύπτουν, έχω και ανηδονία δηλαδή αδυναμία να πάρω ευχαρίστηση από δραστηριότητες, όπως είναι πχ η γυμναστική. Ίσως αυτό που θα 'θελα να έχω είναι η υγεία μου και ξεσπάω με το φαί. Εσύ πως αγάπησες τον εαυτό σου; 
ΥΓ: Αν νιώθεις ότι σε πρήζω μπορείς να μην απαντήσεις, απλά το κάνω γιατί μερικές φορές η πράξη απέχει από τη θεωρία και θέλω παραπάνω διευκρινήσεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Συνειδητοποίησα ότι η παγίδα στην οποία είχα πέσει με έκανε δυστυχισμένη. Γιαυτό κ όταν με αναγκάσανε οι γονείς μου να πάω σε ειδικό πρόγραμμα (γιατί αν περιμένεις από ανορεξικό να δεχθεί το πρόβλημά του σώθηκες, όλοι λέμε ότι δεν μας νοιάζει τί βλέπουν οι άλλοι, εμείς μας αρέσουμε έτσι......) γενικά ήμουν πολύ συνεργάσιμη σε θεραπεία, γιαυτό μάλλον "ξέμπλεξα" κ αρκετά νωρίς εν σχέσει με άλλους. Βέβαια να σου τονίσω ότι έπεσα σε ανθρώπους που όντως ξέρανε τη δουλειά τους, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, την ξέρανε πολύ καλά. Αλλά σε όλα συν Αθηνά κ χείρα κίνει, έτσι.....? Αλλάζεις τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι κ συνειδητοποιείς ότι δε θέλεις να φέρνεις στον εαυτό σου τη δυστυχία αλλά την ευτυχία. Σε ορισμένα πράγματα ξέρεις (δε λέμε πχ να απολυθείς) που εξαρτώνται από σένα η ευτυχία είναι απόφαση. Μάθε να σε αγαπάς κ να σε προσέχεις. Μη βάζεις στο σώμα σου σκουπίδια, μάθε να το αγαπάς κ να το φροντίζεις. Αλλά όταν λέμε αλλάζεις μοτίβο ζωής εννοούμε αλλάζεις, όχι μισές δουλειές. Αλλάζεις τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, που λειτουργείς, τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις το φαγητό, όλα. Εγώ για κανένα χρόνο που πρήστηκα πολύ λόγω προβλήματος υγείας (τρελή κατακράτηση υγρών) ναι μεν μου έπεσε το ηθικό, όμως δεν έπαψα να με αγαπάω. Το να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου είναι επίσης απόφαση. Η ανηδονία που λες θα υποχωρήσει όταν αρχίσεις να αλλάζεις τρόπο σκέψης. Κάποιος καλός ψυχολόγος μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει σε αυτό, αλλά κ στο να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο διαχείρισης της τροφής. Ξέρεις σε πόσα πράγματα έχω φέρει τα πάνω- κάτω στη ζωή μου επειδή έλεγα ότι "όλα στο μυαλό είναι"?

ΥΓ: Δεν με πρήζεις, δεν έχουμε κ πολλή δουλειά αυτές τις μέρες κ το forum κ τα site της εφημερίδας μου απασχολούν κ εμένα το μυαλό μου από άλλα θέματα :Ρ

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Συμφωνω με την mariposa7.Pillow ξερω πολλους ανθρωπους που τρωνε οταν αγχονωνται ιδιαιτερα τρωνε υδατανθρακες και ζαχαρη.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Κάτι με κρατάει στο να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου και να νιώσω ευτυχισμένη, ίσως οι εμπειρίες μου μέχρι τώρα, ίσως λόγω θρησκείας, (κι ας μην πιστεύω, μέσα μου είναι εδραιωμένα όλα αυτά ότι όσο πιο πολύ υποφέρουμε τόσο το καλύτερο για την επόμενη ζωή) ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. Και εκεί που λέω να πάρω απόφαση να είμαι ευτυχισμένη, σαμποτάρω τον εαυτό μου και λέω είναι δύσκολο κτλ. Έχω και ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό οπότε είναι πολύ δύσκολο να είναι καθαρό το μυαλό μου και να μην κολλάει σε βλακείες.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Συμφωνω με την mariposa7.Pillow ξερω πολλους ανθρωπους που τρωνε οταν αγχονωνται ιδιαιτερα τρωνε υδατανθρακες και ζαχαρη.


Κι εγώ αυτό κάνω!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Γιατί τα απλά σάγχαρα είναι η τροφή του εγκεφάλου, γιαυτό το ρίχνουν πολλοί στα ζυμάρια κ τα γλυκά. Έχει αποδειχτεί ότι είναι κ εθιστικά. Πάντως ρε pillow έλεος πια με τα αυτοβασανιστήρια, κ επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρη εάν θα έχουμε κ άλλες ζωές (βασικά δεν το πιστεύω με τίποτα!), κοίτα να ευχαριστηθείς τη ζωή που έχεις τώρα.

Όσο για αυτό που λες με τους υδατάνθρακες, θα σου πρότεινα κάτι που σε 10 μέρες θα άλλαζες σώμα, ψυχολογία κ θα ένοιωθες κ τις δυνάμεις σου κ τον εαυτό σου καλύτερα, αλλά είναι πολύ πολύ απόλυτο, δηλ. δε σηκώνει "ντεμί" φάσεις ή εκπτώσεις. Κόψε μαχαίρι το οτιδήποτε έχει ζάχαρη, καθώς κ το οτιδήποτε περιέχει αλεύρι, κάθε είδους, ή δημητριακά, εκτός από κουάκερ (βρώμη) που επιτρέπεται. Επίσης όχι γαλακτομικά εκτός από άπαχο γάλα κ γιαούρτι. Αν το κάνεις τρόπο ζωής θα μπεις σε άλλο σώμα κ θα γίνεις κ άλλος άνθρωπος σε χρόνο dt, στο εγγυώμαι. Από δέρμα μέχρι πρήξιμο θα γίνεις super. Αν σε πιάσει καμιά υπογλυκαιμία, μέλι ή χρήση γλυκαντικών αλλά με μέτρο. Κ καλού- κακού κάνε κ 1 εξέταση αίματος για candida.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ίσως απλά είμαι εθισμένη και τίποτα άλλο (εννοώ ότι μπορεί να μη βασανίζω τον εαυτό μου εσκεμμένα), ίσως όλα μαζί (και τον βασανίζω και είναι εθιστικά αυτά που τρώω).
Θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω αυτό αν το αντέξω, είναι πολύ καλή λύση αν έχει αποτέλεσμα και είναι τόσο σύντομη, αλλά σίγουρα είναι και δύσκολη λύση. 
Σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Τα καλά κ όσα αξίζουν είναι πάντα δύσκολα......... στην αρχή τουλάχιστον :)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μακαρόνια και τέτοια επιτρέπονται; Έχουν αλεύρι νομίζω! Και μετά τις 10 μέρες τι θα κάνω, θα έχω απεξαρτοποιηθεί και δεν θα με πειράζει;

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κ τα μακαρόνια εννοείται απαγορεύονται γιατί έχουν γλουτένη τόσο τα φρέσκα (αλεύρι) όσο κ τα μη φρέσκα (είναι από καθαρό σιμιγδάλι, ό,τι χειρότερο....). Δεν σου λέω να το πας στα άκρα, πχ να αγοράζεις μέχρι κ light ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας χωρίς γλουτένη, αλλά γενικά όχι άμυλα (πατάτες, ρύζια) κ γλουτένη. Αυτή η ουσία (πολλοί είναι δυσανεκτικοί κ δεν το ξέρουν κιόλας.....) σου γ@μ@ει τον οργανισμό κ το σώμα. Τις πρώτες 10 μέρες θα πάθεις κάτι τύπου στερητικό ξαφνικά περιορίζεται δραματικά το διατροφολόγιό σου, κόβονται μπισκότα, κέικ, ψωμιά, τα πάντα. Αλλά καλύτερα να φας 1 king size σαλάτα (χωρίς κρουτόν βέβαια) με όσα καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο θες να χορτάσεις (άμα είσαι κ του junk, βέβαια δε σου λέω να φας κ 2ψήφιο νούμερο!) παρά 1 τοστ. Σου ακούγεται κουφό, αλλά ισχύει. Κ αφού εκπαιδεύσεις τον εαυτό σου να μην τρώει κάποια πράγματα, σιγά- σιγά θα μειώνεις κ τις ποσότητες σε όσα ήδη τρως (πχ αντί 6 καλαμάκια πας στα 3). Απλά θα γίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος. Κ θα αδυνατίσεις κ το κυριότερο θα είσαι κ υγιής κ στο σώμα κ στο πνεύμα. Οι επεξεργασμένοι υδατάνθρακες αρρωσταίνουν ακόμα κ το μυαλό. Επίσης με πολύ πολύ μέτρο τα light αναψυκτικά κ τα αναψυκτικά γενικά βέβαια..... Καλύτερα κρύα/ζεστά τσάγια με γεύσεις. Εγώ έπινα λίτρα zero, την έχω κόψει μαχαίρι, ούτε τη γεύση της δε θυμάμαι.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ψωμί χωρίς γλουτένη επιτρέπεται; Γενικά απαγορεύεται και το αλεύρι και η γλουτένη ή μόνο το δεύτερο; Οπότε τα κόβω για πάντα όλα αυτά ε; Απλά τις πρώτες 10 μέρες θα 'ναι δύσκολα. Σιγά μην αντέξω, θα το προσπαθήσω αλλά δεν εγγυώμαι ότι θα το κρατήσω. :( Ευτυχώς μ' αρέσουν οι σαλάτες και τα junk. Μήπως όμως αυτό που λες είναι η δίαιτα Άτκινς; Από υδατάνθρακες τι επιτρέπεται εκτός από σαλάτα, σόρυ αν στα πρήζω. Καλά αναψυκτικά καλύτερα να μην παίρνω καθόλου γιατί άμα παίρνω κατεβάζω 1,5 λίτρο σε 2-3 μέρες......

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κανονικά δεν επιτρέπεται γιατί έχει μαγιά, αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει, δεν θα πάθεις νομίζω κάτι με 1-2 φέτες τη βδομάδα. Το αλεύρι περιέχει γλουτένη, η οποία είναι μια υδατοδιαλυτή πρωτεϊνη, που όμως δεν κάνει καθόλου καλό. Πρήζει κ παχαίνει. Δυστυχώς η ρουφιάνα είναι κρυμμένη παντού, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως ως συντηρητικό. Δεν σου λέω να φτάσεις να αποφεύγεις μέχρι κ τον ντοματοχυμό κ να αγοράζεις κ ντοματοχυμό/πελτέ χωρίς γλουτένη, αλλά γενικά κόψε το ο,τιδήποτε περιέχει οποιουδήποτε είδους αλεύρι (καλαμποκάλευρο, κορν φλαουερ, αλεύρι πολύσπορο κλπ κλπ). Από υδατάνθρακες λαχανικά κ φρούτα. Αλλά άμα ρε pillow το πας "σιγά μην αντέξω....." γ@μησέ τα......, με νοοτροπία looser δεν πας πουθενά. ΘΑ το αντέξεις, είναι απόφαση ζωής, κ όχι μόνο για τη συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα, αλλά για όλα. Ή η ευτυχία σου ή το φαγητό, τί διαλέγεις....? Θα αφήσεις αυτό να είναι πιο δυνατό από εσένα....? Άμα τα καταφέρεις θα δεις κ πόσο θα ανέβει η αυτοπεποίθησή σου γενικότερα, αφού όντως θα έχεις κατορθώσει κάτι το πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν ξέρω είμαι τόσο πολύ εθισμένη στη ζάχαρη και τα γλυκά και τους χυμούς ή αναψυκτικά αυτή την περίοδο (δεν ήμουν πάντα έτσι), που γι'αυτό λέω δεν θ' αντέξω...Έχεις δίκιο, διαλέγω ευτυχία, απλά ξέρεις τι; Όταν είχα χάσει κιλά στο παρελθόν ναι μεν ήμουν ευτυχισμένη και έλεγα τι έκανα τόσα χρόνια που δεν αδυνάτιζα (όχι ότι δεν προσπαθούσα αλλά όπως είπα υπάρχουν και άλλα θέματα σε μένα-τα χάπια μέχρι που τα μείωσα), μετά πέρασε αυτό το διάστημα της ευτυχίας και δεν είχα που να στηριχθώ και στηρίχθηκα στο φαί.......δυστυχώς......μόλις ήπια καφέ χωρίς ζάχαρη. :)

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

...... καλά το πας! Άντε σιγά- σιγά θα γλυκάνεις τη ζωή σου στην κυριολεξία! Κάνε κάτι που σου αρέσει εάν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο. Αλλά ακόμα κ οι "αγγαρείες" καμιά φορά βοηθάνε πχ προσφέρσου να βοηθήσεις τη μαμά σου στις δουλειές του σπιτιού (βάλε κ μουσική αν θες). Κ χρήσιμη θα νοιώσεις, κ θα δραστηριοποιηθείς, κ θερμίδες θα κάψεις κ απασχοληθείς με κάτι. Βέβαια ακόμα καλύτερο να κάνεις κάτι ευχάριστο πχ κατέβασε καμιά ταινία.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ...... καλά το πας! Άντε σιγά- σιγά θα γλυκάνεις τη ζωή σου στην κυριολεξία! Κάνε κάτι που σου αρέσει εάν έχεις ελεύθερο χρόνο. Αλλά ακόμα κ οι "αγγαρείες" καμιά φορά βοηθάνε πχ προσφέρσου να βοηθήσεις τη μαμά σου στις δουλειές του σπιτιού (βάλε κ μουσική αν θες). Κ χρήσιμη θα νοιώσεις, κ θα δραστηριοποιηθείς, κ θερμίδες θα κάψεις κ απασχοληθείς με κάτι. Βέβαια ακόμα καλύτερο να κάνεις κάτι ευχάριστο πχ κατέβασε καμιά ταινία.


Θενκς για όλα. :)

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Το καφεδακι χωρις ζαχαρη ειναι πιο ωραιο και σε ξυπναει και καλυτερα! μπραβο pillow! δεν ξερω αν κανει να φας ψωμι και μακαρονια ολικης αλεσεως και μαυρο ρυζι που ειναι πιο υγιεινα.Η Mariposa7 θα ξερει λογικα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ευχαριστώ! Λογικά αν έχουν γλουτένη δεν κάνει......

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά έχουν γλουτένη. Η διαφορά των λευκών ζυμαρικών κ ζύμης με τα ολικής είναι ότι τα πρώτα τα αντιλαμβάνεται ο οργανισμός ως σκέτα σάκχαρα ενώ τα δεύτερα ως φυτικές ίνες, οι θερμίδες κ η γλουτένη παραμένουν ίδιες, απλά τα ολικής είναι ας πούμε πιο υγιεινά. Τη ζάχαρη (ιδίως τη λευκή) εδώ κ χρόνια στις ΗΠΑ την έχουν βαφτίσει "λευκό καρκίνο" κ εδώ κ κάποια χρόνια έχουν αρχίσει να το αντιλαμβάνονται κ στην Ελλάδα αυτό. Ζάχαρη κ λευκά ζυμάρια ευθύνονται κ για πρόωρη γήρανση κλπ κλπ. Στη γλουτένη πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι παρουσιάζουν μικρό η μεγάλο βαθμό δυσανεξίας (εγώ πολύ μεγάλο, το ανακάλυψα αρχές του χρόνου μεταξύ των όλων άλλων "ωραίων" που μου βρήκανε). Αυτό προκαλεί διάφορα προβλήματα υγείας. Αλλά διατροφή χωρίς γλουτένη ακολουθούν κ πολλοί άνθρωποι, που θέλουν να αδυνατίσουν ή να ζουν υγιεινά. Πάντως pillow 1 εξέταση αίματος για candida δε βλάπτει, ιδίως αν κάνεις κατάχρηση σε junk, αναψυκτικά, γλυκά κ επεξεργασμένους υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Για το candida είχα διαβάσει και βιβλίο, που έλεγε κι άλλα μέσα, θα το ξέρεις, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μ' έπεισε, νομίζω έκανα πολύ αυστηρή δίαιτα για 1-2 μέρες μόνο μαρούλι και κρέας πχ και σε μικρές ποσότητες και δεν έχασα γραμμάριο! Και γενικά δεν τα παραδέχονται πολλοί γιατροί αυτά οπότε δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει! Αν ισχύει έχω σίγουρα γιατί είμαι εθισμένη κυριολεκτικά σε όλα αυτά με τα οποία τρέφεται ο candida. Εσένα σου 'χαν βρει; Και σε τι κέντρα σου κάνουν την εξέταση, σε γραφείο διατροφολόγου πχ ή στις αιματολογικές; Και τι είδους γιατρός πρέπει να μου την γράψει;

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δυστυχώς ισχύει κ παραϊσχύει..... αλλά με 2 μέρες δίαιτα τί να προλάβεις να δεις βρε pillow.....? Με αιματολογική εξέταση σε μικροβιολογικό κέντρο το βρίσκεις Τί μου έχουν βρει ε.......? Χαχαχαχα! Να σου πω τί ΔΕΝ μου έχουν βρει, για να σου λέω λιγότερα.....? Τα πάντα έχουν βρει, τα κυρίως προβλήματα όμως είναι οι φλεγμονές στο πεπτικό κ το συκώτι. Ακολουθούν κ άλλες δυσλειτουργίες σε ορμονικά κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτά πάνε πολύ καλύτερα. Το κυρίως πρόβλημα είναι αυτά τα 2 όμως. Εγώ βλέπεις την πάτησα από μ@λ@κίες γιατρών, δηλ. υπερκατάχρηση αντιβιοτικών, κορτιζόνης κ κάποιων άλλων σκευασμάτων, που τα συνιστούν όλοι αυτοί απλόχερα κ σε χρόνια καθημερινή βάση. Ούτε καραμέλα λαιμού δεν παίρνω πλέον!

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...νομίζω έκανα πολύ αυστηρή δίαιτα για 1-2 μέρες μόνο μαρούλι και κρέας πχ και σε μικρές ποσότητες και δεν έχασα γραμμάριο! ...


Αυτό είναι στέρηση!... Επόμενο είναι λοιπόν να μη χάσεις ούτε γραμμάριο.

Κι η εξαντλητική νηστικομάρα είναι που σε κάνει μετά να ξανατρώς ασταμάτητα.
Τέτοιου είδους δίαιτες ακόμα κι αν έχουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα θα είναι προσωρινό.
Έχω εργαστεί σε κέντρα αδυνατίσματος και ξέρω γενικά τι γίνεται...
Ο οργανισμός επειδή απειλείται η επιβίωση από την αφαγία, για να προστατευτεί
μπλοκάρει το μεταβολισμό σου γι' αυτό και δεν χάνεις.
Αλλαγή τρόπου διατροφής χρειάζεται που και θα υιοθετηθεί, για να έχεις πρώτα υγεία.

Επίσης, να συμπληρώσω μια και διάβασα για την άσπρη ζάχαρη, το άσπρο αλεύρι και
τα παράγωγά τους, ότι όλ' αυτά είναι σκουπιδοτροφές του καταναλωτισμού, για
να πεινάς δηλαδή συνέχεια...

----------


## elis

ΑΡΧΙΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΓΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΕΤΕ
ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΑ ΔΕΙΝΟΣΑΥΡΟ
ΚΙ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΑΡΧΙΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΑΡΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΓΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΕΤΕ
> ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΝΑ ΔΕΙΝΟΣΑΥΡΟ
> ΚΙ ΕΒΓΑΖΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ


.... κ μην παίρνετε εύκολα φάρμακα. Εγώ από αυτά την πάτησα πάντως (το θέμα δίαιτα το έχω συνώνυμο με την απεργία πείνας, δεν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημά μου, άσχετα αν τώρα λόγω παθήσεων μου επιτρέπουν μόνο συγκεκριμένα πράγματα)...... Γενικά μην παίρνετε εύκολα φάρμακα, ούτε καν συμπληρώματα επειδή τα πήρε ο/η χ,ψ φίλος/η σας κ "δούλεψαν". Η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική κ ό,τιδήποτε περιττό ή ακατάλληλο μπορεί να προκαλέσει ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη.

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF-ajRLJ7MA

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Δυστυχώς ισχύει κ παραϊσχύει..... αλλά με 2 μέρες δίαιτα τί να προλάβεις να δεις βρε pillow.....? Με αιματολογική εξέταση σε μικροβιολογικό κέντρο το βρίσκεις Τί μου έχουν βρει ε.......? Χαχαχαχα! Να σου πω τί ΔΕΝ μου έχουν βρει, για να σου λέω λιγότερα.....? Τα πάντα έχουν βρει, τα κυρίως προβλήματα όμως είναι οι φλεγμονές στο πεπτικό κ το συκώτι. Ακολουθούν κ άλλες δυσλειτουργίες σε ορμονικά κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτά πάνε πολύ καλύτερα. Το κυρίως πρόβλημα είναι αυτά τα 2 όμως. Εγώ βλέπεις την πάτησα από μ@λ@κίες γιατρών, δηλ. υπερκατάχρηση αντιβιοτικών, κορτιζόνης κ κάποιων άλλων σκευασμάτων, που τα συνιστούν όλοι αυτοί απλόχερα κ σε χρόνια καθημερινή βάση. Ούτε καραμέλα λαιμού δεν παίρνω πλέον!


Εγώ νόμιζα για candida ότι σου είχαν βρει, λυπάμαι για τις φλεγμονές.....φεύγουνε ποτέ ή είναι για πάντα;;; Καλά κάνεις και δεν παίρνεις ούτε καραμέλα λαιμού!! Επιπλέον ήθελα να ρωτήσω γι'αυτό έκανα και επεξεργασία, έφαγα το μεσημέρι αρκετό τυρί γιατί ξεχάστηκα, πειράζει;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αυτό είναι στέρηση!... Επόμενο είναι λοιπόν να μη χάσεις ούτε γραμμάριο.
> 
> Κι η εξαντλητική νηστικομάρα είναι που σε κάνει μετά να ξανατρώς ασταμάτητα.
> Τέτοιου είδους δίαιτες ακόμα κι αν έχουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα θα είναι προσωρινό.
> Έχω εργαστεί σε κέντρα αδυνατίσματος και ξέρω γενικά τι γίνεται...
> Ο οργανισμός επειδή απειλείται η επιβίωση από την αφαγία, για να προστατευτεί
> μπλοκάρει το μεταβολισμό σου γι' αυτό και δεν χάνεις.
> Αλλαγή τρόπου διατροφής χρειάζεται που και θα υιοθετηθεί, για να έχεις πρώτα υγεία.
> 
> ...


Μαρκέλα τα ξέρω όλα αυτά, ξέρω τα πάντα σχεδόν για δίαιτες και τέτοια, απλά το έλεγε το βιβλίο να το κάνουμε έτσι, ίσως έλεγε πχ μεγάλες ποσότητες και εγώ δοκίμασα μικρές ξεχνώντας αυτό που είπες. Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ήξερα αν ισχύει ο candida, πίστευα πως όχι.

----------


## elis

ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΙΛΟΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΕΦΤΑ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΙΣΙΑ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Τι εννοείς, έλις; Δεν θα κάτσω να με κρίνεις εσύ ή κανας άλλος εδώ, εγώ ξέρω τι είμαι και αυτό έχει σημασία. Μπήκα μόνο για να πάρω συμβουλές, αν δεν έχεις καμία να δώσεις καλύτερα μη γράφεις τίποτα.

----------


## elis

ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ
ΕΣΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΧΙΑ
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗΣ ΟΠΩΣ Ο ΑΠΛΟΣ
ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ Ο ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ
ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΤΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΓΩΓΗ
ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ
ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΔΛΔ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ Η ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ
ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ
ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΘΗΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ
ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΤ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ
> ΕΣΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΧΙΑ
> ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗΣ ΟΠΩΣ Ο ΑΠΛΟΣ
> ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ Ο ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ
> ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΤΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΓΩΓΗ
> ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ
> ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΔΛΔ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ Η ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ
> ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ
> ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΘΗΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ
> ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΤ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΕΡΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ;


Όχι!!!!! (10 χαρακτήρες)

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχω εργαστεί σε κέντρα αδυνατίσματος και ξέρω γενικά τι γίνεται...
> Ο οργανισμός επειδή απειλείται η επιβίωση από την αφαγία, για να προστατευτεί
> μπλοκάρει το μεταβολισμό σου γι' αυτό και δεν χάνεις.
> Αλλαγή τρόπου διατροφής χρειάζεται που και θα υιοθετηθεί, για να έχεις πρώτα υγεία.
> ...



Πολυ σωστο αυτο Μαρκελα , ο οργανισμος ειναι ενα θαυμαστα αυτοπροστατευομενο συστημα , και οποιαδηποτε crash diet την εκλαμβανει ως αποπειρα εξοντωσης του , και αντιδρα αναλογως . Και επειδη με την crash diet ' θυμαται ' τι πηγες να του κανεις , οτι φας τις επομενες μερες , το αποθηκευει σε λιπος αναμενοντας την επομενη αποπειρα εξοντωσης του . Οποτε , πρωτεινες με σαλατα ( οχι με υδατανθρακες ) , οχι ζαχαρη και αλευρι οπως σωστα επισημαινεις , πολυ νερο , ενα καφεδακι το πρωι για να επιταχυνεις τον μεταβολισμο , το κανει και η Β βιτ. αυτο , γιαουρτακι 2% , τυρι με χαμηλα λιπαρα , κοτοπουλο χωρις πετσες , αυγα ( τεραστια πηγη βιταμινων και ιχνοστοιχειων ο κροκος ) , ψαρι οπωσδηποτε με σαλατα , και ψωμι ολικης αλεσης μονον . 
Οι χυμοι δεν ειναι αθωοι , παχαινουν αρκετα , και το φρουτο οχι μετα το φαγητο , να αποτελει ξεχωριστο γευμα . 
Και οπως λεει ο elis , αμα τρως αργα , καταλαβαινεις ποτε χορτασες . 
Η διατροφη ειναι μεγαλο κεφαλαιο , και μονο με την πειρα την μαθαινεις .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Είχα μια απορία για το τι επιτρέπεται να τρώω αν δεν τρώω υδατάνθρακες, αλλά μου 'δωσες μερικές ιδέες, Μαγκάιβερ, όπως αυγά, θα το εφαρμόσω, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Macgyver

> Είχα μια απορία για το τι επιτρέπεται να τρώω αν δεν τρώω υδατάνθρακες, αλλά μου 'δωσες μερικές ιδέες, Μαγκάιβερ, όπως αυγά, θα το εφαρμόσω, ευχαριστώ.




Δεν ειπα να αποκλεισεις εντελως τους υδατανθρακες , ποτε δεν αποκλειουμε μια ομαδα τροφιμων απο την διατροφη μας , ειναι ανθυγιεινο , αλλα μην τους τρως με πρωτεινουχα γευματα , χωρια ναι . Οι υδατανθρακες προσφερουν ενεργεια , που δεν βλεπω να την πολυχρειαζεσαι , οποτε περιορισε τους , ενω η πρωτεινη συμβαλλει στην διατηρηση της μυικης μαζας και την απωλεια του λιπους . Υδατανθρακες ειναι τα φρουτα , που δεν πρεπει να ταποκλεισεις απο την διατροφη σου , βραστες η ψητες πατατες , ψωμι ολικης αλεσης μονο ( οχι μαυρο , ολικης αλασης να ειναι ) και μην ξεχνας να πινεις 6-8 ποτηρια νερο την μερα . Παντως πιο πολυ παχαινουν οι υδατανθρακες , παρα το λιπος ( ενα παγωτο πχ οχι παρφε ) .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Τα ξέρω όλα αυτά που λες αλλά η μαριπόζα μου είπε να μην τρώω υδατάνθρακες όπως ζάχαρη και αλεύρι, οι περισσότεροι (από) αυτά τα δύο είναι, το μόνο που μου μένει είναι σαλάτες, φρούτα και όσπρια, οπότε ούτε ψωμί θα τρώω.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Pillow υπαρχει και το ψωμι ζεα εχει πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα γλουτενης αλλα εγω που το δοκιμασα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου.Εγω προτιμω ολικης αλεσεως.

----------


## Macgyver

http://www.govastileto.gr/ugeia/ma8e...s-tis-i-lopez/


Διαβαστε και μια ' ενδιαφερουσα ' διαιτα . 
Aυτη η ιστορια μετην γλουτενη , πολυ της μοδας ειναι !!!!




pillow ., ξεχασες τις πρωτεινες , κρεας , γαλοπουλα , γαλακτοκομικα , κοτοπουλο , ψαρι , αυγα . Τρωγε και καμμια 10-15αρια ξηρους καρπους την ημερα , οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο , αδυνατιζουν σε τετοιες ποσοτητες και εχουν πολυ μαγνησιο , που ηρεμει .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Εγώ νόμιζα για candida ότι σου είχαν βρει, λυπάμαι για τις φλεγμονές.....φεύγουνε ποτέ ή είναι για πάντα;;; Καλά κάνεις και δεν παίρνεις ούτε καραμέλα λαιμού!! Επιπλέον ήθελα να ρωτήσω γι'αυτό έκανα και επεξεργασία, έφαγα το μεσημέρι αρκετό τυρί γιατί ξεχάστηκα, πειράζει;




Ελα καλημερα! Ο candida μου τα προκαλεσε αυτα, γενικα ειναι κατι το οποιο ενοχοποιειται για πρηξιματα κ πονοκεφαλους μεχρι σκληρυνση κατα πλακας ( οχι ο ιδιος ο μυκητας αλλα αυτα που επιτρεπει να συμβουν στον οργανισμο εν δυναμει μπορουν να επιφερουν κ το θανατο). Εγω τον 1ο γυρο θεραπειας αποκαταστασης τον εχω κανει, σε καποια εχω ανταποκριθει καλα σε καποια πολυ μετρια. Στην ουσια για μερικη ηπατικη ανεπαρκεια προκειται (μεταξυ απειρων αλλων, αλλα αυτο ειναι το πιο επικινδυνο) κ αναρωτιωμουν τοσα χρονια γιατι οι δεικτες του συκωτιου στις αναλυσεις αιματος ηταν τοσο χαμηλα η κ κατω απο τα ορια. Ουτε φυσικα οταν πχ στα 23 παρουσιασα καλοηθειες στον οισοφαγο υποψιαστηκε κανεις γιατρος τι εφταιγε, συνεχισαν να μου δινουν φαρμακα που επιδεινωνανε τη ζημια. Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι εχασα πολλα μαλλια απο την 1η φαση της θεραπειας (2 κιλα αφρο βαζω να τα φουσκωσω :Ρ ) αλλα ευτυχως εχει αρχισει να ξαναβγαινει πολυ καινουριο μαλλι.

Για εσενα φυσικα κ δεν σου συστηνω την candida diet, απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις διαγνωστει με κατι τετοιο, στην original εκδοχη ειναι παρανοικα αυστηρη (προσφατα μου την πετσοκοψανε κ αλλο...)! Την εξεταση μονο σου προτεινω γιατι αν πχ νοιωθεις πεσμενη, εχεις φουσκωματα, η ζυγαρια δεν πεφτει με τιποτα, η διαθεση ειναι χαλια κλπ κλπ, σε συνδυασμο με το γεγονος που λες, οτι τσακιζεις γλυκα, αναψυκτικα, junk κ ζυμαρια, μπορει ενδεχομενως να υποδηλωνουν κατι.

Αυτο που σου προτεινα ειναι η gluten & sugar free diet. Πολλοι ανθρωποι την επιλεγουν σαν μονιμο τροπο ζωης για λογους αδυνατισματος κ ευεξιας. Βασιζεται στην πληρη αποφυγη της γλουτενης κ των γαλακτοκομικων (εκτος ισως απο ελαφρυ γαλα η γιαυρτι) κ φυσικα των σακχαρων. Τα ολικης αλεσης φυσικα κ εχουν γλουτενη απλα ειναι πιο υγιεινα απο τα σκουπιδια του λευκου αλευριου κ των λευκων ζυμαρικων. Γιαυτο σου ειπα στη χειροτερη ψωμι χωρις γλουτενη. Γενικα απο συζητησεις που εχω κανει κατα καιρους (πολυ πριν μαθω οτι κ εγω ειμαι φουλ δυσανεκτικη στη γλουτενη) με αντρες κ γυναικες διαφορων ηλικιων περι διαιτας κ κιλων, παρα πολλοι/ες εχουν παρατηρησει οτι τα ζυμαρια κ τα γλυκα ειναι που κανουν τη ζημια- οποτε μαλλον αυτο με τη γλουτενη κ τη ζαχαρη ισχυει για μεγαλη μεριδα του πληθυσμου, σε μικροτερο η μεγαλυτερο βαθμο φυσικα. Αλλο πχ που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο, 1 ξαδερφος μου φανατικος της αθλησης απο παιδι (απο κωπηλασια μεχρι εντατικη ποδηλασια), διακρισεις σε 3 (!) πολεμικες τεχνες (πλεον ασχολειται κ επαγγελματικα), ο οποιος ανετα θα μπορουσε να ειναι κ το μονιμο παρακαλω εξωφυλλο του men's health, ειναι ικανος να φαει σε 1 μερα 1 γουρουνι κ 1 βοδι, πολλα πολλα γιαουρτια κ σαλατες (βεβαια δεν παει το μυαλο σου καν τι προπονησεις κανει....), ομως ψωμια, γλυκα, πατατες, ρυζια, μακαρονια εχει να βαλει στο στομα του παρα πολλα χρονια..... Βλεπεις δεν ειναι οι θερμιδες που κουβαλαει το καθε τροφιμο κ τα λιπαρα μονο. Δηλ . 1-2 βραστες η ψητες πατατες ποσες θερμιδες να εχουν.....? Ειναι το τι προκαλει στον οργανισμο η καθε ουσια.


Τα αυγα που σου γραφει ο Macgyver ειναι εξαιρετικη πηγη πρωτεινης, σιδηρου, βιταμινων κ ιχνστοιχειων, αλλα καλυτερα μην τα τηγανιζεις. Αλλη πολυ χορταστικη ιδεα ειναι 1 κουσουρι που μου ειχε μεινει απο την εποχη του πρωταθλητισμου (τωρα μου το κοψανε κ αυτο :Ρ), ομελετα απο ασπραδια, οσα θες, με μυρωδικα σε αντικολλητικο τηγανι με 1 κουταλια λαδι. Επισης κ για τους χυμους εχει δικιο, ακομα κ αν τους στιψεις εσυ, γιατι ο χυμος εχει πολυ υψηλοτερη περιεκτικοτητα σακχαρων απο το φρουτο κ ταυτοχρονα χανεις κ τις φυτικες ινες. Κ απο φρουτα οσο πιο αγουρα τοσο καλυτερα (εμενα παντα μου αρεσανε τα αγουρα παντως!), εχουν σαφως λιγοτερα σακχαρα κ θερμιδες. 

Αλλη συμβουλη μακρια απο βουτυρα κ μαργαρινες, να χρησιμοποιεις λαδι με μετρο. Εγω δυστυχως για χρονια χρησιμοποιουσα, σε μικρες ποσοτητες βεβαια, την πιο light μαργαρινη που εβρισκα, επειδη νομιζα οτι παχαινει λιγοτερο. Τωρα μονο λαδι ελιας. Ενταξει, εγινε η ζημια απο τα φαρμακα αλλα κ εγω ναι μεν δεν ετρωγα παχυντικα, αλλα δεν εκανα κ πολυ σωστη διατροφη. Light αναψυκτικα, turbo δυνατοι καφεδες, γλυκαντικα κ αλκοολ επινα (δυστυχως επειδη οι ανοχες μου στο αλκοολ ειναι πολυ υψηλες δεν ειχα stop, ημουν ικανη να πιω το Βοσπορο κ οριακα να κανω κεφαλι, ολως περιεργως δεν εχω μεθυσει ποτε....). Συμβαλλανε κ αυτα στο προβλημα. Τωρα ουτε πρασινο τσαι δεν μου επιτρεπουν!

Επισης οι ξηροι καρποι ειναι πολυ καλη τροφη, σε καμια περιπτωση ομως οι επεξεργασμενοι που εχουν κρουστα η εχουν τηγανιστει.

Τα γαλακτομικα δοκιμασε να τα αποφυγεις για 1 διαστημα να τα αποφυγεις, μονο κ μονο επειδη εισαι γυναικα, κ δες αν θα εχει αποτελεσμα πανω σου. Σε αρκετες γυναικες τα γαλακτοκομικα διαταρασσουν το κυκλο, επιδεινωνουν το προεμηνορρησιακο συνδρομο, προκαλουν ακμη κλπ κλπ. Ξερω γυναικα που επειδη ηθελε παιδι κ εκανε συνεχεις αποβολες της κοψανε τα γαλακτοκομικα τελειως κ η επομενη εγκυμοσυνη πηγε πριμα. Απλα δοκιμασε να τα κοψεις για κανενα 2μηνο, μπορει να δεις οτι σε επηρεαζουν, μπορει κ οχι. Αν δεν δεις να σε επηρεαζουν μπορεις να τρως αυτα με τα χαμηλα λιπαρα.

Γενικα κ σε σενα κ στη δελφινι εχουν προταθει διαφορες διαιτες, ειστε ελευθερες να διαλεξετε, βεβαια το θεμα δεν ειναι τοσο η επιλογη της διαιτας αλλα η αποφαση. Κ επειδη πιστευω οτι στις διαιτες η μαγκια δεν ειναι να τις κανεις, αλλα να τις κρατησεις, γιαυτο πολλοι ανθρωποι (ιδιως στο εξωτερικο) ακολουθουν διαιτα χωρις γλουτενη, αμυλα κ σακχαρα ως τροπο ζωης. Κ στα κιλα σου μενεις κ εισαι κ υγιης. Κ επειδη πολλες τροφες αποκλειονται εντελως, δεν παιζει να παρεκτραπεις σκεπτομενη οτι "ενταξει, 1 γλυκο την εβδομαδα επιτρεπεται, αν φαω κ 2 τι εγινε....?" η αφου πχ το ψωμι (εστω κ ολικης) επιτρεπεται, να ξεφυγεις στην ποσοτητα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Bulletproof ρώτησα κι εγώ γι'αυτό το ψωμί, μου είπε η μαριπόζα ότι έχει μαγιά και άρα δεν κάνει.

Μαγκάιβερ θα το διαβάσω μετά, εγώ εννοούσα από υδατάνθρακες τι μου μένει, κατά τ' άλλα είναι οι πρωτείνες και τα λιπαρά, το ξέρω.

Μαριπόζα το πρόβλημα είναι σοβαρό, λυπάμαι πολύ.......Κι εγώ πχ τώρα λαχανιάζω με το παραμικρό, και φοβάμαι για την υγεία μου, αλλά τα φάρμακα δεν μου τα κόβουν, ούτε με πάνε οι γονείς μου στο γιατρό γιατί τα 'χω πει κι άλλες φορές και νομίζουν ότι είναι ιδέα μου.......Είναι λίγο υπερβολικά να τα αποφεύγω όλα αυτά, δεν θα αντέξω στα σίγουρα να κάνω τόσο αυστηρή δίαιτα, γιατί ξέρω τον εαυτό μου, πεινάω πολύ γενικώς και θέλω όλο παχυντικά........θα προσπαθήσω όμως να κόψω τη ζάχαρη και τα αλεύρια και τα γαλακτοκομικά για λίγο.............σ' ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να το γράψεις όλο αυτό, σίγουρα θα με βοηθήσει να μειώσω τουλάχιστον κάποιες τροφές!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν ξέρω τί φάρμακα παίρνεις, δεν προκαλούν όλα τα ίδια προβλήματα, εγώ την έπαθα από αντιβιώσεις, κορτιζόνες κ σίδηρο. Άλλα φάρμακα πχ το librax δεν με έχουν βλάψει. Φυσικά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να παίρνουμε φάρμακα για πλάκα ή επειδή έχουμε κάποιο παρόμοιο με άλλον θέμα κ τον ρωτάμε τί πήρε να το πάρουμε κ εμείς. 
Πάντως δεν είναι ανάγκη να πεινάσεις πχ φάε όσο κοτόπουλο, σαλάτες, αυγά, κρέας, ψάρια κ θαλασσινά (μακράν το καλύτερο!) θες για να χορτάσεις. Άλλο εάν θα σου λείψουν κάποιες συγκεκριμένες τροφές. Πάντως γενικά οι επεξεργασμένοι ιδίως υδατάνθρακες δεν χορταίνουν εύκολα ή δεν χορταίνουν για πολύ. Πχ με κρουασάν (ό,τι χειρότερο στον πλανήτη η σφολιάτα), πάστες, ψωμιά, μακαρόνια κλπ κλπ παίζει να μην χορταίνεις τόσο εύκολα κ για τόσο διάστημα όσο με 1 γερή μερίδα κοτόπουλο ή κρέας με σαλάτα, που όσο να πεις είναι πιο "στουμπωτικά". Ακόμα κ 2 αυγά βραστά σε "γεμίζουν". Κ δυστυχώς τα πρώτα έχουν την τάση να μας ανοίγουν κ την όρεξη γιατί ανεβάζουν πολύ το γλυκαινεμικό δείκτη. Άλλο πεινάω, άλλο λαιμαργία για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Κ μην ξεχνάς ότι πολλά πράγματα είναι δύσκολα στην αρχή. Εγώ λάτρευα τα φρούτα (μου τα κόψανε εννοείται, δε λέω να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο αφού δεν έχεις στα χέρια σου διάγνωση), του πρώτους 2 μήνες έβλεπα φρούτα κ έκανα λες κ έβλεπα κ- γω- δεν - ξέρω -τί, αλλά πάει καιρός που έχω ξεχάσει κ τη γεύση τους, άρα δεν μου λείπουν. Πιο εύκολα αποκλείεις κάτι δια ροπάλου από τη διατροφή σου (η αρχή είναι η δύσκολη) παρά το περιορίζεις σε ποσότητα αν σου αρέσει πάρα πολύ. 
Όσο για το πρόβλημα το δικό μου δεν ξέρω αν είναι αναστρέψιμο γιατί το έχω από παιδί χωρίς να το πάρω χαμπάρι, αλλά κλασσικά λέω "ή αυτό ή εγώ, δεν θα με βάλει αυτό κάτω" (εγωϊσμός βλέπεις.....).

----------


## elis

ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΤ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΓΩΙΣΜΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΑΙΤΕΣ
ΓΤ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΩ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΤ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΓΩΙΣΜΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
> ΤΕΣΠΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΑΙΤΕΣ
> ΓΤ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕ ΧΟΡΤΑΙΝΩ


Εχμμμ......... όχι ακριβώς έτσι....... 
Εγωϊσμό έχω σίγουρα μεγάλο αλλά όχι σε όλα. Πχ δεν κολώνω με τίποτα κ συγγνώμη να ζητήσω, κ να παραδεχτώ ότι έχω κάνει λάθος, κ "να το πάρω αλλιώς" ή να ομολογήσω σφάλματά μου. Γενικά θέλω να εξελίσσομαι γιαυτό κ δεν είχα πρόβλημα ποτέ να με "δω στον καθρέφτη", να δω τί πάει στραβά κ να προσπαθήσω να το διορθώσω.
Αλλά ειδικά στον αθλητισμό κ γενικά σε όλα μα όλα όσα μου αρέσουν δεν παίζει κανένας εγωϊσμός. Δεν σου λέω βέβαια ότι με χαλάγανε τα μετάλλια, όταν έπαιρνα, όμως πρώτα κ πάνω απ' όλα το έκανα το έκανα για την αδρεναλίνη κ για τη ζωντάνια που μου έδινε. Από 5 χρονών παιδί σε γήπεδο είμαι, είναι σα φυσική μου ανάγκη η κίνηση, άμα με καθηλώσεις σε καρέκλα αρρώστησα. Ακόμα κ τώρα, κ ας έχω κοιμηθεί ελάχιστα, κ ας είμαι χώμα απ' τη δουλειά γυμναστήριο θα πάω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Κ αυτό γιατί παρ' όλη την κούραση, άμα δεν πάω "πέφτω" χειρότερα. Εδώ εγωϊσμός δεν παίζει με τίποτα!

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΟΙ ΚΟΛΥΜΒΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΒΟΥ
ΟΙ ΣΠΡΙΝΤΕΡ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΔΕ Μ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝΕ
ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΩ
ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ 
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΥΡΗ ΖΩΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΤΕ ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΑΩ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΒΟΛΤΕΣ
ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΔΛΔ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΕΞΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΠ
ΣΤΙΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΜΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΣ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dko6eQl4w2s

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckv6-yhnIY

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μαριπόζα εγώ παίρνω ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα, καλά που μου το 'πες για αυτά που έπαιρνες εσύ να μην τα πάρω ποτέ! Βασικά άμα παίρνεις για πολύ καιρό φάρμακα όπως εγώ, λογικό να σου πειράξουν τα όργανα, και πρέπει να αρχίσω γυμναστική, αλλιώς βλέπω να παθαίνω έμφραγμα....Πάντως από χτες ίσως επειδή μείωσα και τα φάρμακα πριν λίγες μέρες και τώρα έφυγε η ουσία μάλλον, πεινάω λιγότερο και έχω αντέξει μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά έφαγα εχτές αρκετό τυρί με υψηλά λιπαρά, ξεχάστηκα. Και το πρωί είχα φάει κάτι πίτες. Πάντως για τα φρούτα λυπάμαι που σου έλειψαν τόσο πολύ, εμένα δεν μου άρεσαν, προτιμούσα τα γλυκά, αλλά τώρα που τα αποφεύγω τα δεύτερα, θα τρώω και απ' αυτά. :P Εύχομαι περαστικά στο πρόβλημα.

Έλις δώσε!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

pilow μου καλημερα
αν κ εχουν περασει μέρες που δεν εχει ποσταρει κανεις εδω, εγω ελπίζω οτι θα το δεις το ποστ μου. 
δεν ξερω να σου προτεινω καμια διαιτα, γιατι καμια δεν ευοδωσε σε μενα. οταν θελω να κάνω την "βρωμια" μου θα την κάνω ...ο κοσμος να γυρισει αναποδα δε με νοιαζει. Ημουν ..ειμαι και θα είμαι πάντα τσουπωτη..και μου αρεσει... μου αρεσει να τρωω καλα οταν δεν ειμαι καλα, μου αρεσει να τρωω καλα οταν ειμαι καλα..
φετος δεν πήγα διακοπες και ειπα ...θα ξεκουραστω και θα φαω καλα και ας πάρω κιλα..και απο σεμπτ. μαζευομαι...
αν μαζευτω καλως...αν οχι..οχι .. 
απο την στιγμη που δεν κυνδυνευει η υγεια μας δεν βρισκω κανεναν μα κανεναν σοβαρο λόγο να υποφερω αλλο επ αυτου του θεμματος.
ολοι θα σου λενε μπουχουχου και πρεπει να χασεις κιλα γιατι πως θα βρεις αντρα κ τετοιες μαλακιες ...
σε ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩ πως δεν υπάρχει προβλημα σε αυτον τον τομεα. δεν εχω συντροφο για αλλους λόγους ..αλλα πάντα ειχα επιτυχίες με το αλλο φυλλο και ας μην το εβλεπα.. υπάρχουν αντρες που θελουν ξανθιες μελαχρινες λεπτες κοντες ψηλες και ναι και μπαμπατσικες.
στο σστερεοτυπο της μπάρμπη μονο εμεις οι γυναικες τσιμπάμε σαν κοροιδα. και πιστεψε με εχω γνωρισει πολλες μπάρμπη στη ζωη μου που δεν βρισκουν συντροφο, ενω θελουν και αντρες που δεν βρισκουν συντροφο, ενω θελουν και καθε γυναικα θα ηταν τυχερη να ειναι μαζι τους αλλα δεν το βλέπουν και ολα αυτα για εναν και μονο λόγο... γιατι πιστευουν πως δεν μπορουν να βρουν .
στη φαση που ειμαι δεν μπορω να ρισκαρω να βρω συντροφο ...γιατι εχω πολλα θεματα να λύσω και δεν με παιρνει για αλλα. καθε απογοητευση με στελνει στις 7 πυλες της κολάσεως μια ωρα αρχίτερα. θελω πρωτα να ισορροπίσω μεσα μου. γιατι αλλιως θα κρεμαστω πάνω στον πρωτο που θα βρεθει διαθεσιμος και μετα φυσικα θα με στειλει και πολυ καλα θα κάνει γτ δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να κουβαλάνε αυτο το τεραστειο ψυχικο βαρος.τα εχω κουβαλήσει και εγω στο παρελθον κ ξερω ποσο δυσβασταχτο και απαισιο ειναι.εφευγα... νυχτα ..και δεν κοιτουσα πίσω μου ... οσο και αν τον ηθελα στην αρχη μετα ΞΕΝΕΡΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ!!
αν θελω σεξ βρισκω , αν θελω ραντεβου βρισκω αν θελω σχεσουλα βρισκω και ολοι βρισκουμε αν θελουμε ασχετως σωματοτυπου..οκ δεν πάω στα φετονια ... αλλα ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειναι ο τυπος μου, τι να τον κανω τον αντρα που περναει 50 ωρες την ημερα στον καθρευτη του..εγω θελω να κοιταζει εμενα...βεβαια και να ηθελα δεν θα ειχα καμια περιπτωση επιτυχιας εκει διοτι τα φετονια θελουν φετονια και ειναι λογικο ... δεν πας 5 ωρες να κωλοχτυπιεσαι στο γυμναστηριο καθε μερα για να εχεις επιτυχιες στις μπαμπάτσικες αλλα στις λεπτες γυμνασμενες...
αν λοιπον τσιμπας με τετοια στερεοτυπα .. εχεις χασει το παιχνιδι απο την αρχη. που δεν το πιστευω ..σε κοβω για πιο εξυπνη ο καθενας στα κυβικα του.
διαφωνω με τις φωτογραφιες στα ντουλαπια..ελεος ρε παιδια... σιγα μην βαλω και γουρουνια να φυλανε το ψυγειο. το σουβλάκι οταν το τρως χωρις τυψεις ειναι πιο ωραιο και εχει μονο 2 θερμιδες...με τυψεις εχει 4 εκατομυρια αυτο λέω εγω.
κατσε κουκλα μου στον καθρευτη σου, δες τις ματαρες σου ...τις χειλαρες σου... τις καμπύλες σου,οτι εχεις τελοσπάντων δες τι χρειαζεται να κάνεις για να τα αναδειξεις...οπως ολες οι γυναικες τονιζουμε τα ωραια στοιχεια μας ..χωρις να κουραζόμαστε να κρυψουμε τα υπόλοιπα..γιατι δεν κρυβονται ουτε με κελεμπια...και γιατι να κρυφτουν δηλαδη..οταν βλέπω μπαμπατσικη γυναικα να μην ξερει πως να ντυθει ή να βαφτει επειδη νομιζει οτι ετσι και αλλιως ειναι ασχημη ...θελω να βρισω τις φιλες της και την μανα της γιατι απο αυτες ξεκιναει το κακο.
με το που σε δουν σου λένε "παχυνες" σαν να λένε εχει σκατα η μουρη σου και μια κουραδα αχνιστη θα κυλισει και θα πέσει στο παπουτσι μου.λες και φταιμε εμεις που οσο και αν λιμοκτονουν, ο γκομενος τους την κερατωνει με οτι σαβουρα βρει μπροστα του!
καπου ειχα ακουσει ..κ δεν θυμαμαι που..αλλα συμφωνω 100%
δεν υπάρχει ομορφη η ασχημη γυναικα, υπάρχει η περιποιημενη και η απεριποιητη. 
αν θες βοηθεια στυλιστικη ή οτιδηποτε σε αυτον τον τομεα ..με χαρα να βοηθησω... ;)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Με συγχωρείς πολύ που θα διαφωνήσω αλλά εγώ θέλω να βρω άντρα για να στηρίζομαι (και να τον στηρίζω αν χρειαστεί) και όχι κάτι ψεύτικο μόνο για να περνάμε την ώρα μας ή μόνο για το σεξ. Επιπλέον προσωπικά έχω 0 επιτυχίες, αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα μικρό φλερτ, δεν με θέλει κανένας. Και βλέπω άλλες με τα μισά χαρίσματα ή και λιγότερα από τα δικά μου και τους έχουν 10-10 αν αυτό δεν είναι αδικία τι είναι; Θα μου πεις τις απατάνε. Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω, εγώ θέλω να αδυνατίσω για να έχω αυτοπεποίθηση και επιτυχίες αν γίνεται και μετά βλέπουμε για άντρα. Θέλω πολύ κάποιον και στενοχωριέμαι κάθε μέρα γι'αυτό το θέμα επειδή είμαι μόνη μου όλη μου τη ζωή σχεδόν........άλλες δεν αντέχουν μέρα χωρίς σχέση, εγώ άντεξα όλη μου τη ζωή.....βάσανο αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κι αλλιώς, υπομονή μέχρι να πεθάνω........

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Με συγχωρείς πολύ που θα διαφωνήσω αλλά εγώ θέλω να βρω άντρα για να στηρίζομαι (και να τον στηρίζω αν χρειαστεί) και όχι κάτι ψεύτικο μόνο για να περνάμε την ώρα μας ή μόνο για το σεξ. Επιπλέον προσωπικά έχω 0 επιτυχίες, αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα μικρό φλερτ, δεν με θέλει κανένας. Και βλέπω άλλες με τα μισά χαρίσματα ή και λιγότερα από τα δικά μου και τους έχουν 10-10 αν αυτό δεν είναι αδικία τι είναι; Θα μου πεις τις απατάνε. Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω, εγώ θέλω να αδυνατίσω για να έχω αυτοπεποίθηση και επιτυχίες αν γίνεται και μετά βλέπουμε για άντρα. Θέλω πολύ κάποιον και στενοχωριέμαι κάθε μέρα γι'αυτό το θέμα επειδή είμαι μόνη μου όλη μου τη ζωή σχεδόν........άλλες δεν αντέχουν μέρα χωρίς σχέση, εγώ άντεξα όλη μου τη ζωή.....βάσανο αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κι αλλιώς, υπομονή μέχρι να πεθάνω........


και βεβαια να βρεις αυτο που θες, εγω και εσυ δεν ειμαστε στην ιδια κατασταση..και δεν το ειπα για να κανεις κατι τετοιο και εσυ αλιμονο...ουτε φυσικα για να στο παιξω απελευθερωμενη και δηθενιες , απλα για να καταλάβεις ποσο (κατ εμε) λαθος είναι το σκεπτικο οτι μονο αν ζυγιζεις τοσο μπορεις να εχεις επιτυχίες.
και κατα τα λεγομενα σου, δεν ειναι οτι εχεις 0 επιτυχίες στους αντρες.γιατι οπως ειπες δεν θα δωσεις σημασια σε καποιον που του αρεσεις αλλα μεχρι εκει.θελεις (και καλα κανεις )κατι πιο σοβαρο αρα
εχεις 0 επιτυχίες στην αγαπη... εκει χαιρω πολυ εγω εχω μειον 40000000000
και φυσικα αν σε χαλαει τοσο ο σωματοτυπος σου και θες να το αλλαξεις να το κανεις..αλλα οχι γιατι εισαι μονη.. το κινητρο αυτο αν μη τι αλλο ... παντα για μενα σου μιλάω ...εφερνε τα απολυτως αντιθετα αποτελέσματα.
με ειχε ψιλοτρελανει ολη αυτη η ιστορια και εμενα καποτε..και οχι επειδη ειχα κανενα προβλημα εγω...αλλα γιατι μου το παρουσιαζαν ως προβλημα ολοι οι αλλοι...και μαλιστα οι πιο δικοι μου ανθρωποι. μια χρόνεια καθημερινη πλύση εγκεφαλου... για το "καλο μου" σε αναληθειες και αναμασημενες κονσερβες και στερεοτυπα.
μεχρι που εφτασα στον πάτο και ειπα σιιιιχτιιιρρρ πια με τρελανατε καθικια κοιτα που με φτασανε και γυρισε το ματι μου φιλεναδα. 
ενας σοφος ελεγε "αμφισβητησε τα πάντα" ...τα πιο δεδομενα... περασα στην 2η εφηβεια μου.
με ποναει και εμενα που ειμαι μονη μου, που δεν εχω εναν ανθρωπο να κουρνιασω και ενα κουτσουβελακι να καλο-κακομαθω μεχρις εσχατων να το πλημυρισω με αγαπη να νομιζει οτι ο κοσμος του ανηκει και οτι μπορει να γινει οτι θελει στην ζωη του
αυτο με ποναει πολυ... αλλα δεν φταινε τα κιλα μου σε αυτο... τα μυαλα μου που τα στραπατσαρισαν για το "καλο" μου φταινε. 
...και εγω νομιζα οτι δεν με ηθελε κανενας και δεν εβλεπα την μυτη μου..και αυτοι ακομα που ειχα σχεση νομιζα οτι δεν με ηθελαν...γιατι αν με ηθελαν θα εκαναν εκεινο και το αλλο και δως του αναλυση στην αναλυση στην αναλυση..ουτε σκαννερ τοση λεπτομερεια
αλλα θα σου βαλω μια ασκηση ..την οποια την εκανα και εγω και με βοηθησε πολυ. παρατηρησε τις γυναικες γυρω σου, εξω στο δρομο, κοιταξε τες καλα ( με τροπο ) δες πως ντυνονται πως βαφονται πως κινουνται στον χορο, πως ειναι χτενισμενες αν ειναι ομορφες ..αν νιωθουν ομορφες γιατι νιωθουν ομορφες...αν νιωθουν ασχημες και γιατι ,δες ολες τις ηλικιες και ολα τα κιλα
φτειαξε μια ΔΙΚΗ σου θεση για το τι σημαινει ομορφια..ακομα και αν δεν σου αρεσει η απαντηση...αλλα να ειναι ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ!!
γραψε σε ενα κομματι χαρτι τι ειναι ομορφια για σενα ΤΩΡΑ ..και οσο περναει ο καιρος ... ξανακοιτα το χαρτι και ξαναγραψε μετα απο λίγο καιρο. 
δεν εχεις τιποτα να χασεις..το πολυ πολυ να μην σε βοηθησει ..ο καθενας εχει τον δρομο του...αλλα αν θες...δοκιμασε....και εδω ειμαστε ;)

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOuJD43u-MI για πάρτη μας μωρε!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ


χαχαχα..σε αυτο παιζει να εισαι ο μονος στον πλανητη που το πιστευει αυτο....ελα τι σου βρηκα να δια να ευθυμησωμεν εν χρηστω αδερφε https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXXzH9oo178

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ 2007 ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΟΠΔΗΜΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΤΟΠΟ ΧΛΟΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΑ ΚΥΠΑΡΙΣΣΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ
ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙΣ ΡΙΖΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΝΤΡΩΝ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΟΤΑ ΚΛΠ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ 2007 ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ
> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΑΟΠΔΗΜΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΤΟΠΟ ΧΛΟΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΑ ΚΥΠΑΡΙΣΣΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ
> ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙΣ ΡΙΖΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΝΤΡΩΝ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΟΤΑ ΚΛΠ


 οκ ηρθε η ωρα για να βγαλω τα μεγαλα οπλα!!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQGxqTOgT58

----------


## Deleted240217a

(Καταλάθος)

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

pillow πως πας ακολουθείς διατροφή; Όχι δίαιτα διατροφή... Έχει υπάρξει ημέρα που να έχεις χάσει το στόχο σου, να έχεις απογοητευτεί κτλ; Ο εγκέφαλος πλέον έχει αποδεχθεί τη διατροφή και έχει απορρίψει το ψυγείο; 

Εύχομαι ο εγκέφαλος σου να τα έχει αποδεχθεί... Αν έμπαινα τον Ιούλιο θα σου έγραφα αυτό και το αφήνω για την οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα η οποία δεν έχει τη ψυχική δύναμη να ξεκινήσει. Θα καταλάβει γιατί γίνεται αυτό και πως αντιμετωπίζεται... 

_Θέλεις να σου πω πως έφτιαξα μια φίλη μου στην Αγγλία; Πήγαμε σε ένα γραφίστα μια ολόσωμη φώτο και εκείνος με photoshop την έφτιαξε όπως εκείνη επιθυμούσε τον εαυτό της. Τύπωσε αφίσσες τον ίδιο της τον εαυτό και γέμισε το σπίτι της. Εσύ αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις διδάξει τον εγκέφαλο σου στο παραμικρό να στρέφεται στο ψυγείο το οποίο ψυγείο, έχει πάντα αυτό που νομίζει ο εγκέφαλος σου πως είναι η λύση. Ο εγκέφαλος πως λειτουργεί; Φαντάσου ένα χωράφι με ψηλές μαργαρίτες και εσύ αναγκαστικά για να βρεθείς στο σημείο που θέλεις και πηγαίνεις συνεχώς, γιατί εκεί μένεις, να διασχίζεις αυτό το χωράφι, από το ίδιο σημείο. Όσο το διασχίζεις τόσο περισσότερο γίνεται πιο εύκολη η δίοδος και ανοίγει μονοπάτι, ώστε να βρεθείς στο επιθυμητό σημείο δηλαδή στο σπίτι. Το ξέρεις το σωστό ποιο είναι, αλλά υπάρχει μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια. Ο δρόμος του σωστού, είναι απάτητος, ο δρόμος του ψυγείου είναι διάπλατα ανοιγμένος. Πρέπει λοιπόν να καταπολεμήσεις αυτόν τον ανοιχτό δρόμο, με κάποιο δρόμο που θα έχει την ίδια δυναμική για τον εγκέφαλο. Πρέπει λοιπόν ο εγκέφαλος να εκπαιδευθεί σε κάτι νέο. Πρέπει να λαμβάνει ένα σήμα το οποίο θα επικαλύπτει το διάπλατο μονοπάτι. Αυτός ο τρόπος στη περίπτωση σου είναι ένας και μοναδικός. Θα κάνεις μία βόλτα στο σπίτι σου και θα κατεβάσεις ότι κάδρα, φωτογραφίες, πίνακες έχεις!

Πας σε ένα γραφίστα με μια φωτο και σου φτιάχνει το τέλειο για ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ σώμα με photoshop. Έχει σημασία αυτό που σου λέω, δεν θα αποφασίσει ο γραφίστας, θα αποφασίσει ο δικός σου εγκέφαλος το σώμα που θελεις. Θα εκτυπώσεις τόσες αφίσσες όσες χρειάζεται το σπίτι σου. Γιατί το κάνεις αυτό;;;

Για να μάθει ο εγκέφαλος τη καινούργια σου επιθυμία.Δεν θα μου βλέπεις τηλεόραση, δεν θα μπαίνεις στο διαδίκτυο, δεν θα εμφανίζεσαι μπροστά σε καθρέφτη. Το μόνο που θα κάνεις θα είναι να διαβάζεις βιβλία, να ακούς μουσική και να βλέπεις στους τοίχους το καινούργιο σου εαυτό. Το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που σου λέω. Και αν γίνεται να μην βγαίνεις και καθόλου από το σπίτι ακόμα καλύτερα και να βγαίνουν οι άλλοι ή να σου κάνουν άλλοι τις δουλειές. Κάποια στιγμή ο εγκέφαλος σου θα σου φωνάξει ένα δυνατό μάσα ΤΕΛΟΣ και τότε θα πας σε ένα διατροφολόγο ο οποίος θα λαμβάνει υπ' όψιν του την αγωγή που ακολουθείς να σου βγάλει πρόγραμμα. Και θα του πεις το εξής: Εγώ δεν θέλω δίαιτα πες του, θέλω διατροφή, τη γνωρίζεις τη διαφορά ποια είναι πες του; Θα σου βγάλει ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής πρόσεξε σκοπός είναι ο οργανισμός και το μυαλό σου να ακολουθήσει το συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο εφόρου ζωής. 

Και εγώ θα είμαι εδώ του χρόνου το επόμενο Πάσχα όχι αυτό που έρχεται να μου δείξεις την αληθινή φωτογραφία του εαυτού σου!

Γυναίκα θέλω τώρα τη θέλω δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται. Θα δώσεις το χρόνο που χρειάζεται ο εγκέφαλος σου, για να σε οδηγήσει σε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις._

----------


## LaZerBeam

Στις διατροφικες διαταραχες ειναι συνηθως το αντιθετο απο αυτο που νομιζουμε. Δηλαδη, καποιος θελει να χασει κιλα/να εχει ωραιο σωμα γιατι πιστευει οτι αυτο θα του δωσει αυτοπεποιθηση. Ομως συμβαίνει ακριβως για τον αντιθετο λογο. Νιωθεις ανασφαλεια για με τον εαυτο σου και η εξωτερικη εικονα του σωματος σου ειναι μια "δικιολογια" για το πραγματικο προβλημα. Καθε φορα που τρως και νιωθεις ,ισως μετα, τυψεις ουσιαστικα επιβεβαιωνεις την αποψη που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου. Οτι δεν τον αγαπας. Και με το φαι ο εσωτερικος κοσμος ( ανασφαλειες κλπ) ερχεται προς τα εξω. 
Ο εγκέφαλος εχει πολλες αμυνες εναντιον αυτων που πληγωνουν πολυ. Πχ, φοβασαι οτι κανεις δεν σε αγαπαει, ή οτι κανενας δεν θα σε θελει ποτε κλπ, ετσι ο εγκεφαλος δημιουργει μια αμυνα για να επιβιωσει, αποσπαση για να αντεξει αυτες τις σκεψεις. Και ριχνει την ευθυνη στο προβλημα με το σωμα. Οτι δηλαδη καποιος δεν σε θελει εξαιτιας του σωματος σου, οχι εξαιτιας μιας μεγαλυτερης φοβιας, του οτι κανεις μπορει να μην σε αγαπησει γιατι εισαι εσυ. Ενας αντιπερισπασμος αν θες. 
Δεν σε ξερω, οποτε δεν θελω να βγαζω συμπερασματα, αλλα το λεω για καλο. Ελπιζω να μην σε ενοχλουν αυτα.
Νομιζω εαν μαθεις να αντιμετωπισεις τον φοβο της απόρριψης καταματα θα ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα. Παντα οταν κραταμε κατι κακο που ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι για εμας, να ξερεις παντα μας δινει και κατι που χρεαιζομαστε. Αν δεν σου εδινε κατι δεν θα το ειχες αναγκη. Ισως σου δινει την ασφαλεια αυτη, οτι αμα σε απορρίψει καποιος φταιει η εξωτερικη εμφανιση, κατι που ξερεις αλλαζει πιο ευκολα, απο το γεγονος να μην σε θελει καποιος εξαιτιας του ιδιου σου του εαυτου.
Οσο για διαιτα, και να ησουν ακριβως στα κιλα που θες, να ειχες το τελιο σωμα, παλι το συναισθημα θα ηταν ιδιο με τωρα. 
Δυστυχως η ευτυχως πρεπει να γινομαστε λιγο πιο εγωιστες για να επιβιωνουμε. Ολοι απορριπτονται, ακομα και εαν ειναι "τελειοι". Οταν καποιος σε απορριπτει ακομα καλυτερα, γιατι δεν χρειαζεσαι τετοιο ατομο εξαρχης στην ζωη σου. Δες το απο την αλλη πλευρα, εφυγε και σου αδειασε την γωνια πριν χρειαστει να τον αδειασεις εσυ

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

παιδια εγω που με το παραμιρο ξερναω? και οχι δεν το προκαλω εγω

@πιλ σορυ για το οφτοπικ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Παιδια πολυ ωραιες οι τελευταιες συμβουλες, τωρα τις ειδα, εστω και τωρα, ποτε δεν ειναι αργα, το δημοσιευω για να τις δουν κι οι αλλοι, γιατι ειναι πολυ χρησιμες!!

----------

